# حوار ..



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

سؤال صغير
اللى مش عاجبة عبد الناصر والسادات  ومبارك
اهو  فترتهم انتهت زيى الملكي  ما انتهت واتتت فترة خفافيش الظلام
فايهم افضل فى رايكم ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال صغير
> اللى مش عاجبة عبد الناصر والسادات ومبارك
> اهو فترتهم انتهت زيى الملكي ما انتهت واتتت فترة خفافيش الظلام
> فايهم افضل فى رايكم ؟؟؟


*الأفضل دستة حُكام من الصين *
*لأنه من أول " فرعون " *
*مروراً بـ  " محمد على باشا " *
*سليم الأول*
*الملك فؤاد*
*الملك فاروق*
*عبد الناصر*
*السادات*
*مبارك *
*وصولاً لــ  *
*محمد مرسى*
*مش عاجب*
*نعمل زى ماتشتات الكورة ونجيب حُكام أجانب أحسن*
*وبرضه هتلاقى اللى يقولك *
*دة عدى على " حسن حمدى " وقبض*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال صغير
> اللى مش عاجبة عبد الناصر والسادات  ومبارك
> اهو  فترتهم انتهت زيى الملكي  ما انتهت واتتت فترة خفافيش الظلام
> فايهم افضل فى رايكم ؟؟؟



اهو دي النقطة بالظبط اللي باتكلم فيها ومحدش بيرد عليا فيها....


كانت في المشاركة اللي اتحذفت على فكرة 



نقول تاني:

عبد الناصر دمر كل الحياة السياسية...والاحزاب والمعارضة....وعمل دولة مخابراتية ترمي اي حد يتكلم في السياسة ورا الشمس....


بالتالي....لما مات....اللي جاي وراه بيملا فراغ السلطة ده وبيﻻقي معاه سلطات مطلقة وادوات بطش وقمع جاهزة ومستنية اوامره......ومفيش قدامك خلاص اي طريقة تمشيه بيها لأن عبد الناصر دمر كل الادوات دي وعمل دولة بوليسية قمعية......لما يموت ﻻزم هيحصل صراع ع السلطة.....(لانه مفيش اي اليات ديمقراطية) واكيد اي حد هييجي في الظروف دي (بعد صراع على السلطة) عمره ما هيتخلى عن اي سلطات وهيفضل ديكتاتور برضو....

في حالتنا دي اللي جه وراه هو السادات....وبعده مبارك....ودلوقتي الاخوان....


وبالتالي فكونك معندكش اي اداة تسقط بيها حكم الاخوان.....فاللوم هنا يقع على عبد الناصر...

مشكلتكم كلكم، انكم عايزين تقارنوا بين حكم عبد الناصر اومبارك، وبين حكم الاخوان....

*لكن اللي فايتكم ومش قادر اعرف ازاي مش شايفينه.....ان حكم عبد الناصر (او مبارك) نتيجته  الطبيعية والحتمية هي حكم الاخوان!
*
بمعنى اصح: حكم مبارك نتيجته الطبيعية حكم الاخوان.....ومابيجيش لوحده....يعني ﻻزم هييجي وراه حكم الاخوان والاسﻻميين...

طب كان بايدينا نمشي مبارك او نغير حاجة في حكمه عشان نتفادى المصير المظلم بعده او بعد جمال لو كان مسك؟ (المصير ده اللي هو الاخوان)

ﻷ!
ليه مكناش نقدر؟ لأن عبد الناصر دمر الحياة السياسية!

أياً كان الحكام اللي هييجوا بعد عبد الناصر......الاكيد انهم كانوا هيكونوا:
- كسبانين من صراع على السلطة (وبالتالي مليانين قذارة ووصولية)
- هيورثوا امبراطورية مخابراتية وشعب وصله عبد الناصر انه خايف يحلم بالسياسة بالليل حتى!
- وبالتالي هيكون مستحيل إزاحة الحاكم ده

وﻷن اي حاكم بعده كان هيكون كده....اكيد ماكانش هيبقى حلو ويتخلى عن السلطة!


*ارجو عدم الحذف المرة دي!


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

احسن حاكم.....ماعرفش....مفيش حد في بالي حكم مصر وكان كويس فعلاً  وخطط للمستقبل بدل ما يخطط لنفسه....

ممكن اقول محمد نجيب بس ما اعرفهوش اوي وماكانش حاكم بجد يعني....كان واجهة استغلها عبد الناصر ورفاقه وخانوه اول ما وصلوا


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اهو دي النقطة بالظبط اللي باتكلم فيها ومحدش بيرد عليا فيها....
> 
> 
> كانت في المشاركة اللي اتحذفت على فكرة
> ...


هحميهالك من الحذف وهقتبسها علشان اردلك على المغالطات اللى فيها 
وعاوز اقولك انه الدوله القمعيه اللى ربى الناس فيها على الخوف من عبد الناصر والدوله المخابراتيه اللى بناها عبد الناصر كان بتخليه بيمشى على رجله فى شارع رمسيس ومن غير حراسة وكانت بتخليه يمشي فى البلد كلها بعربيه مكشوفه ومكنش حد يقدر يضرب عليه نار 
ده علشان طبعا البلد كانت بلد قمعيه مش علشان الناس كانت بتحبه ولا انه اخد رئيس الاتحاد السوفيتى ومشي بيه بالعربيه المفتوحه بتاعته فى رمسيس  والناس كانت عليهم امم والاتحاد السوفيتى اللى كان العدو اللدود لامريكا مكانوش قادرين يدفعوا فلوس يحد ويغتالوه 
لازم تفهم حاجة قبل ما تفكر تحكم على زعيم بحق زى محمد عبد الناصر 
عبد الناصر استلم دوله ملكيه  وخلى المصرى يقدر يرفع راسه  لاول مرة فى التاريخ الحديث فى مصر من اول محمد على والمصرى كان متعود انه يطاطى وفوقيه اللى يديه على دماغه 
لغايه ما جيه عبد الناصر وخلى للمصرى كرامه
وما ان مات ناصر ماتت الكرامه وجاء السادات واذاق المصريين الويلات وادخل الوهابيه السلفيه مصر وخرب البلد  وما نعيشه الان هو ورث السادات وليس ورث ناصر ... نحن لم نرث من ناصر شئ ولا حتى الكرامة


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

يعني انت مصمم تجرني لذات النقطة اللي هاتفصل بسببها!

للاسف مش هاعرف ارد عليك في كل نقطة عشان الناس بتزعل....

بس بالنسبة لحتة الحياة السياسية...طبعاً...مش تسمع عن الوفد مثلاً؟
مش كانت ملكية دستورية وفيها برلمان وانتخابات ورئيس وزرا؟

راحت فين الاحزاب دي كلها؟

عارف فين؟

يناير 1953: حل الأحزاب   (ماعدا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين - بالمناسبة)


- طب  ماشي هامشي معاك واقول السادات هو اللي وحش.....
ماعرفتش تشيله ليه؟ واصلاً ازاي السادات وصل ان معاه السلطة الرهيبة دي كلها؟  (بناء على ..........  اكمل انت باقي الجملة)


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

> *لكن اللي فايتكم ومش قادر اعرف ازاي مش شايفينه.....ان حكم عبد الناصر (او مبارك) نتيجته  الطبيعية والحتمية هي حكم الاخوان!*


النقطة دى عجبتنى قوى
لا مش فايت علينا وقولنا كتير يمكن من بداية الثورة ان مبارك هايمشى الاسلاميين هايمسكوا مش عشان ان مصر مفيهاش احزاب سياسية بمعنى الكلمة  فقط( الحزب الوطنى لم يكن حزب كان اداة حكم  بمنظور ديمقراطى  خاطىء)
 اذ كانت هناك اخطاء من ايام ثورة 52 فان الخطأ الافدح كان ثورة 2011
لانها قامت بدون رؤية او قيادة  كما كنت تتمنى  زميلى العزيز ان تراها فى حكام بلدك
نفس الخطأ الرهيب الذى تتحدث 
قامت ثورة من شعب بصورة  عفوية من كان يقودها او يخطط  لما هو قادم  ؟؟؟
غير الاسلاميين الذين  تعاملوا مع الشعب بمنظور دينى لانة شعب الوتر الدينى لية عالىوحساس للغاية سواء اسلاميين  او مسييحين
وشاهدنا هذا فى جميع  جولات صراع السلطة بين  ما هو ضد هولاء يكون ضد الدين والشرع  ومن مع يكون مع  الشريعة
شعب جاهل ثقافيا وتعليميا ماذ تتوقع منة
وهذا الجهل لم يكن خطأ الاخوان او غيرهم انما خطا نظام حاكم اراد  ان يفرض الجهل السياسى  حتى لاينازعة احد 
الخلاصة ان مصر لم يكن ينفع ان يتم فيها التحول بهذة الصورة  كان لابد من تدريج لاننا حتى الان لانعى كلمة  ديمقراطية
الديمقراطية عند غالبية هذا  الشعب  الجاهل  لاتفرق عن كلمة الفوضى
ما نعيشة حاليا هو فوضى سياسية واجتماعية بكل المقاييس
يحدث التحول السياسى الحقيقى فى مصر عندما يتم فصل الدين عن السياسة
وعندما تنسحب المؤسسات الدينية بالقيام بنشاط سياسى ويحل محل محلها احزاب حقيقية  تعبر عن جميع طوائف الشعب المصرى


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> النقطة دى عجبتنى قوى
> لا مش فايت علينا وقولنا كتير يمكن من بداية الثورة ان مبارك هايمشى الاسلاميين هايمسكوا مش عشان ان مصر مفيهاش احزاب سياسية بمعنى الكلمة  فقط( الحزب الوطنى لم يكن حزب كان اداة حكم  بمنظور ديمقراطى  خاطىء)
> اذ كانت هناك اخطاء من ايام ثورة 52 فان الخطأ الافدح كان ثورة 2011
> لانها قامت بدون رؤية او قيادة  كما كنت تتمنى  زميلى العزيز ان تراها فى حكام بلدك
> ...




انا متفق معاك في كل حاجة إﻻ نقطة واحدة:

التغيير فعلاً كان ﻻزم ييجي قبله تنوير.....لكن ماكانش بايدينا نوقفه او نمنعه!
عشان كده هو مش "خطأ"...

هو كان هيحصل هيحصل.....شئنا ام ابينا....

المسئول عنه مبارك..100%...زي ما اتكلمنا في موضوع افدح الاخطاء في التاريخ...
بس كده...
احنا متفقين تماماً في انه كان ﻻزم بالتدريج....والتنوير قبل التغيير وكده....
الخﻻف الوحيد بيني وبينك هو ده:
انا شايف انه ماكانش بايدينا....وان انتفاضة 25 يناير (uprising....مينعفش تتسمى ثورة) زي الزلزال او البركان او اي كارثة طبيعية...

بينما انت مفترض انه كان قرار خاطئ وكان ممكن نعمل حاجة تانية بداله


بالنسبة لي...مبارك خﻻه حتمي زي ما شرحت لك هناك...
ومبارك وكل ما في عهده من تجهيل للناس وو و وكل اللي حكيته انت ده  (وعدم قدرتنا على مقاومته) هو نتيجة مباشرة لعبد الناصر


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

فيه واحد كبير (مش هاقول هو مين تفادياً لوجع الدماغ) من الجيل اللي قبلي....

قال كلمة كويسة اوي:

ثورة 1952 كان ممكن تنقل مصر لقدام اوي....لو كان عبد الناصر سلمها للمدنيين لكن لما سرقها بوظ الدنيا


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

الفيديو ده بيعبر اوي عن اللي حصل في الموضوع ده....انا احساسي بالظبط بالظبط بالظبط زي روس

[YOUTUBE]pU06v3jh7aI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا متفق معاك في كل حاجة إﻻ نقطة واحدة:
> 
> التغيير فعلاً كان ﻻزم ييجي قبله تنوير.....لكن ماكانش بايدينا نوقفه او نمنعه!
> عشان كده هو مش "خطأ"...
> ...


ما اقصدة من خطأ هنا زميلى الرائع فى تحليلة ان هذة الثورة كان خطاها انها بدات عفوية وانتهت كذلك لم يحدث لها اى تنسيق او توحيد راية
كان هدف هذة الثورة هو خلع نظام فاسد وهذا جميل
لكن الكارثة الكبرى انها لم تضع فى حسبانها ماذا يحدث بعد هذا
هل هدف الثورة خلع نظام فقط ام انتاج نظام افضل والا ما فائدة هذة الثورة
علىالعموم الحديث عن  الماضى لا يشبع ولا يسمن من جوع
لننظر الى الامام ونحاول ان نخرج من هذة الازمة  الحالية التى ارى انها لن تحل حاليا ابدا بهذا الطريقة التى تحدث على الساحة


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

ماهي عشان كده ما اسمهاش ثورة Revolution

الصحف بره بتقول Uprising


وبالظبط كﻻمك مظبوط....الفرق بس انه اصلاً ماكانش ف امكان الحركة دي انها تضع في حسبانها اي خطط او غيره...لانها مش منظمة...هي مجرد انتفاضة قامت كنتيجة طبيعية لحكم مبارك وكانت هتحصل هتحصل....2011 او 2030....
وكان ﻻزم الاخوان هيركبوا بعدها بكل بساطة....

انا معاك اه انه كله من الماضي وانه كده كده ماكانش ف ايدنا حاجة (البركة في عبده) عشان نمنعه او نغيره...

بس قبل ما نخطط للمستقبل ﻻزم نفهم الماضي والحاضر الاول   (ده رايي طبعاً)


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ماهي عشان كده ما اسمهاش ثورة Revolution
> 
> الصحف بره بتقول Uprising
> 
> ...


مايحدث الان ليس فهم للماضى  وانما محاولة انتقام منة
الماضى بكل مساؤئة وايجابياتة لم نتعلم منة شيئا والشعب يسير مغيب ورا كل من اطلق لحية
اين يوجد فهم للماضى عندما تاتى مظاهرة بقتلة السادات لتكريمهم؟؟؟
مع العلم ان السادات هو من نفى وحجم اقامة  ذهبى الفم القرن العشرين 
لكن هل يعقل هذا 
ان مانعيشة حاليا هو الصورة السلبية لما يسمى حاضر
 سؤال بسيط اخر صديقى
ما هو ردك عندما تسمع من شخص مسلم ذو مؤهل عالى
ان الافضل ان تعيش فى مجتمع متخلف وفقير وجاهل ويحكم بشرع اللة عن ان تعيش فى مجتمع متقدم لا يحكم بها
هنا ارى عبد الناصر انة كان مصريا حقا
انت ماذا ترى


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مايحدث الان ليس فهم للماضى  وانما محاولة انتقام منة
> الماضى بكل مساؤئة وايجابياتة لم نتعلم منة شيئا والشعب يسير مغيب ورا كل من اطلق لحية
> اين يوجد فهم للماضى عندما تاتى مظاهرة بقتلة السادات لتكريمهم؟؟؟
> مع العلم ان السادات هو من نفى وحجم اقامة  ذهبى الفم القرن العشرين
> ...



ماهو الشعب بقى مغيب كده ننتيجة السادات ومبارك...  وماكانش بايدنا حاجة نغيرها او نمشي الاتنين دول، بفضل عبده 

الحاجة التانية...
اقول لك ازاي مهم نتعلم منه.....مثال صارخ اوي: لما الاقباط انتخبوا شفيق في الجولة الأولى....

(اظن اتضح انه رهان خاطئ والدليل انه ماكسبش ومسك مرسي في الاخر....لو كان حمدين هو اللي وصل كان ممكن تكون نتيجة مختلفة)

هنا ارى ان عبد الناصر هو السبب الرئيسي اللي وصلنا لكل ده....ووصلنا للشعب المغيب والمهووس بالدين ده...

تخيل لو كان سلم الحكم للسياسيين اللي كان كلهم ليبراليين وقتها....تخيل لو كانوا غيروا التعليم...في وقت ماكانش حد بيلبس حجاب اصلاً....يعني محدش كان هيعترض
تخيل لو عملوا دولة برلمانية والاحزاب ما اتحلتش وغيره...

كان التاريخ هيبقى مختلف تماماً


عن نفسي....افضل اعيش في دولة فقيرة وخسرت نصف ارضها لاعداءها وتحترم حقوق الانسان وﻻ تعطي سلطات واسعة للحاكم....ومسموح فيها بكل الحريات السياسية والاجتماعية...عن ان اعيش في دولة قوية وعظمى زي الاتحاد السوفييتي...المواطن فيها مدهوس تحت اقدام الحكام - أو تحت اقدام المجتمع والتقاليد ورجال الدين


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يعني انت مصمم تجرني لذات النقطة اللي هاتفصل بسببها!
> 
> للاسف مش هاعرف ارد عليك في كل نقطة عشان الناس بتزعل....
> 
> ...



انا مبجركش لحاجة  انا بناقشك 
وانا كنت متأكد انك مش هترد على الكلام كله بس مش هقولك السبب 
انا اتكلمت فوق عن الوفد لو انت مش واخد بالك برضه 
وجماعه الاخوان مكنتش جماعه تبع الدوله كانت جماعه سرية ولازالت بلا اى ورق ده بالمناسبه يعنى 

نصيحة اخويه 
اقرا تاريخ مصر مرة تانيه 
قالك يشيلوا السادات 
اقرا واعرف مين هو السادات 
السادات بمفرده يعمل كل اللى انت متخيل انه السادات اخده من جمال 
السادات خرج الجماعات اللى كان حابسها جمال  وهما اللى قتلوه لانهم دائما خونة 
محتاج تقرا كتير عن الحقبة الزمنيه دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*تم نقل الحوار لموضوع مستقل حتى لا يتم تشتييت الموضوع الاصلى
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا مبجركش لحاجة  انا بناقشك
> وانا كنت متأكد انك مش هترد على الكلام كله بس مش هقولك السبب
> انا اتكلمت فوق عن الوفد لو انت مش واخد بالك برضه
> وجماعه الاخوان مكنتش جماعه تبع الدوله كانت جماعه سرية ولازالت بلا اى ورق ده بالمناسبه يعنى
> ...



انا عارف السادات عامل ايه....اللي باقوله....ليه محدش كان يقدر يزحزح السادات؟

- ماهو بتقول لي الشعب خرج يبكي يقول له ما تتنحاش.....انا قلت قبل كده ده معناه ايه بس الناس بتزعل 

- ﻻ قول السبب عادي مش بازعل انا


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

مدام الموضوع  وسع بقى وبقى مستقل
نكمل بقى خناق  سورى نقاش هههه
لى عودة


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مدام الموضوع  وسع بقى وبقى مستقل
> نكمل بقى خناق  سورى نقاش هههه
> لى عودة



هههههههههه

حبييييبي...

وانا مستني 

مع ان انت بالذات اكتر واحد متفق معايا


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2013)

من الاخر يا جدعان لازم تعرفوا موقفى من الاول 
عبد الناصر خط احمر هههههههه 
بكرة هكمل نقاش علشان انا جبت جاز


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2013)

يااااااااااه يا جرجس 

بعد كل اللى بيحصل وبتسأل مين 

طبعا هما 

نارهم ولا جنه الاخوان عصابتهم 

ربنا يريحنا منهم عن قريب قول يارب بسرعه ياله 
​


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> من الاخر يا جدعان لازم تعرفوا موقفى من الاول
> عبد الناصر خط احمر هههههههه
> بكرة هكمل نقاش علشان انا جبت جاز



خطوطك الحمرا هتزعل اوي على فكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (23 فبراير 2013)

ياربى تانى ؟ هو عبد الناصر مش هنخلص منه لا هو حى ولا هو ميت :new6::new6:

انا رأيى قولته قل كده كتير ولا واحد من دول كان كويس 
والسبب عبد الناصر 
احنا بلف وندور فى حلقة مفرغة , البيضة ولا الفرخة 
مع ان الحكاية واضحة 
هو مين اللى المفروض اطاح بالملك وغير نظام الحكم ؟ مش عبد الناصر ؟ 
طيب انا لما اجى اقلب نظام الحكم مش مفروض انى اصلح الاوضاع اللى كانت غلط فى الحكم اللى كان قبلى ؟ ولا اخليه اسوأ 

طيب هقولكوا مثال بسيط امريكا لما استقلت عن انجلترا زمااااااااان 
مؤسسين الدولة اللى كان من ضمنهم اول رئيس امريكى جورج واشنطون لو مكانوش عملوا دستور محترم لامريكا يضمن الحريات وتداول السلطة 
وعملوا اعلان الاستقلال اللى ياريت تقروه علشان تشوفو الحريات والحقوق الانسانية الموجودة فيه واللى كتب معظمه كان توماس جيفرسون تالت رئيس امريكى 
ده من ضمن حقوق المواطن جملة غريبة بيقول ان المواطن ليه حرية الرأى والتعبير والكلام ده كله وجمله غريبة فى الاخر بتقول and the pursuit of happiness يعنى المواطن له الحق فى السعى وراء السعادة انه يبقا سعيد , دستور مهتم بالمواطن يبقا سعيد 

لو مكانوش اسسوا الدولة بالشكل ده بعد اعلان الاستقلال من انجلترا كانت امريكا هتبقا امريكا ؟
كان الرئيس هيتغير كل 4 سنين ؟ 
كنا ساعتها هنلوم مين ؟ هنلوم اوباما اللى جه بعدهم ب 100سنة ؟
ولا نلومهم هما لانهم محطوش الاساس صح ؟


----------



## girgis2 (23 فبراير 2013)

*هههههههههه

متابع ...............*​


----------



## oesi no (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خطوطك الحمرا هتزعل اوي على فكرة


اللى غاوى الكحل يتكحل
زعلهم من زعلى 
وانت معتقدش شوفت زعلى دة شكله عامل ازاى 
خاف الله خااااااااااف :fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

ما بنخافش من حد ﻻ مؤاخذة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 فبراير 2013)

جمال الله يرحمه.. درسناه في كتاب التاريخ عن تاريخ مصر.. كانو يمجدونه اللي وضعو منهج التاريخ في تعليمنا.. بئى انا مستغربه دي الوقت ان عليه كل ذي علامات الاستفهاميه ومنصدمه من معلومة حبسه رئيس اللي سبقه وامره مع الرئيس اللي سبقه مادرسناه الظاهر ان وزارة التربيه والتعليم عندنا  اختارت تحط اللي يعجبها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 فبراير 2013)

اعتقد .. رغم سوء حُكم الأخوان .. وعدم درايتهم بأمور السياسه .. إِلا أن توليهم الحكم هو من تدبير الرب . . 
ومع الوقت هم يُكشفون ويسقطون .. وحتماً للرب فى ذلك هدف وغايه .. فخلاصه قريب ..
أنا لا أنحاز لأي فترة حكم لأنه لا يوجد فى جميعهم أي فترة رخاء وتقدم حضاري وثقافي وصناعي .. 
بل بالعكس .. لو أننا مازلنا فى فترة الأحتلال الأنجليزي ..كان من الممكن أن نري مصر أخري أجمل .. رغم أنها مُحتله,لانه ما أصعب الأحتلال الداخلي ​


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ما بنخافش من حد ﻻ مؤاخذة


هو انا بقولك خاف منى 
انا بقولك خاف الله :fun_oops:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 فبراير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جمال الله يرحمه.. درسناه في كتاب التاريخ عن تاريخ مصر.. كانو يمجدونه اللي وضعو منهج التاريخ في تعليمنا.. بئى انا مستغربه دي الوقت ان عليه كل ذي علامات الاستفهاميه ومنصدمه من معلومة حبسه رئيس اللي سبقه وامره مع الرئيس اللي سبقه مادرسناه الظاهر ان وزارة التربيه والتعليم عندنا  اختارت تحط اللي يعجبها



تقريبا ده اللى حصل فى مناهج التعليم فى مصر بردو ياهيفاء 
عبد الناصرمن ضمن الحاجات اللى عملها انه تقريبا غير تاريخ مصر على مزاجه هو 
يعنى فى كتب المدرسة اللى فاكراه ان مثلا فترة حكم الملك فاروق ديه كانت عبارة عن سطرين وكأن الراجل حكم مصر يومين بس 
والمشكلة ان السطرين كلهم تدليس انه كان ملك فاسد والمصريين كانوا كارهينه من ساعة ما شافوه وانه كان بيشرب وبيسكر ( وده مش حقيقى الملك فاروق مكانش بيشرب خمرة اصلا ) وكان بتاع ستات ( وبردو ديه على حد المصادر اللى قريت منها كلام مش حقيقى وتدليس ) 

مع العلم ان الملك فاروق فى سنين حكمه الاولى كان معبود المصريين وخصوصا لما اتجوز الملكة فريدة 
المصريين ابتدوا يكرهوه ويتضايقو منه فى الاخر

يعنى مش ممكن فترة حكم بحالها تبقا سطرين وفيهم معلومات غلط كمان ؟


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)

candy shop قال:


> يااااااااااه يا جرجس
> 
> بعد كل اللى بيحصل وبتسأل مين
> 
> ...


اة طبعا لازم اسئل كاندى
عشان وجهات النظر هنا فى الموضوع دة مختلفة
وعلى فكرة مفيش هنا حد مع او ضد الكل بيطرح وجهات نظرة بسلبياتها وايجابياتها ودة شىء لذيذ مش وحش


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبة لي السؤال ده زي: انهي احسن...تكون مريض بمرض قاتل وﻻ تكون ميت؟

مفيش فرق كبير....ﻷن المرض القاتل ده هيموتك بعدها....فهو مش اوبشن او اختيار....مينفعش تاخد مرض قاتل وتقول افضل بيه للأبد....لانه مرض قاتل وهيموتك 


كذلك حكم مبارك وعبد الناصر... (اللي يؤدي حتماً لحكم الاخوان في الاخر)


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)

نرجع ونقول تانى
ايهما افضل حكم العسكريين ان المدنيين
احنا مجربناش مدنييين غير بعد الثورة ولا يطلق عليهم مدنيين ايضا انما اسلامين ودى طامة اكبر من كلمة عسكريين
اية الحل القادم فى رايك
انا ارى انة لاحل
كما حكم العسكريين منذ 52 حتى الان ارى ان الاخوان سوف يكونوا مثلهم  وان لم يكونوا الاخوان سوف يكون فيصل اسلامى اخر
مفهوم الدولة المدنية غير وراد اطلاقا هذة الفترة
وانا مش متفق معاك فى تشبية الوضع السابق بالحالى   بالميت والمريض
ارى ان  يكون هناك حكم استبدادى بعييد عن الدين افضل كثيرا من حكمة باسم الدين
مصر حاليا تتحول لان تكون ايران الثانية لكن  على  طريقة سنية وليست شيعية لان ان تكون دولة مدنية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

*ما هو مفهوم " الدولة المدنية " فى نظركم ؟*
*ولماذا ( حتماً ) دى ان الأخوان بعد عبد الناصر ومبارك ؟!*
*أرجو من يضع الأجابة تكون بمفهوم دقيق وليس كلاماً مُرسلاً*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (24 فبراير 2013)

> ايهما افضل حكم العسكريين ان المدنيين
> احنا مجربناش مدنييين غير بعد الثورة ولا يطلق عليهم مدنيين ايضا انما اسلامين ودى طامة اكبر من كلمة عسكريين


حكم العسكريين افضل 
الشعب المصرى لايصلح له غير حاكم عسكرى 


> اية الحل القادم فى رايك


اعتقد ان مصر وقعت فى هاوية عميقة لاامل فى الخروج منها 
يوجد امل واحد هو الانقلاب العسكرى  والجيش هو الذى يحكم مصر ولكن امل ضعيف جدا 


> ارى ان يكون هناك حكم استبدادى بعييد عن الدين افضل كثيرا من حكمة باسم الدين


اوافقك هذا الرأى


> مصر حاليا تتحول لان تكون ايران الثانية لكن على طريقة سنية وليست شيعية لان ان تكون دولة مدنية


مع الاسف هذا سيحدث فعلا 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

لما اروح هاشرح بالتفصيل ليه حتماً....وليه انا مختلف مع تحليلكم....وليه ان الحكم العسكري مش هو الحل....
بس للتشويق....خدوا دي على بال ما اروح واشرح:


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

وعلى فكرة يا جرجس 

انا معنديش حل سحري 

انا مجرد عارف ايه الحلول اللي مش هتنفع.....بس العجز اللي وصلناله واننا بقينا في المرحلة دي، مسئولية عبد الناصر وش


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

دي كمان غالباً هتكون نقطة في شرحي اللي جاي.....وبالنسبة للناس اللي بتتمنى الانقلاب العسكري ومعولة عليه كمان استمتعوا (او بمعنى اصح اتنكدوا) بالخبر ده:

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=957377&SecID=12


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

*هل اصبح رأى ( كاتب ) من الكتاب*
*هو مرجعاً لـ " حتماً " ؟*
*ما هو مفهومكم تجاه الدولة المدنية*
*ماذا تعنى ؟*​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

طيب اوﻻً...انا شرحت الكﻻم ده قبل كده....فمعلش هاختصر في الشرح....

ثانياً: ابدأ بتعريف الدولة المدنية عندي:

هي دولة
1- علمانية (ﻻ دينية): تقدر تعرفها ببساطة بالسؤال ده: هل يستطيع المواطن ان يحيا حياته كاملة ويمارس كل حقوقه (بما فيها الزواج والإلحاد وتغيير الديانة - الميراث - إلخ) ، دون ان يرتبط او حتى يتعرض لأي مؤسسة دينية؟ (الكنيسة - الازهر - ... إلخ)
وطبعاً من حقوقه: المساواة...يعني ما يبقاش فيه تمييز ضده عشان هو ملحد او بهائي مثلاً....ومفيش اي تمييز ديني من اي نوع

2- ﻻ عسكرية: الجيش قوة باطشة...والهدف منه فقط هو حماية البلد....(وليس الدولة بالمناسبة...البلد)
وبالتالي فهو ﻻ يجب ان يكون ليه اي دور في الدولة او اي سلطة او يتدخل في السياسات الحكومية...انما يكون زيه زي وزارة الثقافة او الزراعة كده....مجرد مؤسسة تحت امر الدولة وﻻ تتدخل فيها....ﻷنه لو اتدخل هيفضل مرشح على مرشح مثلاً....او هيتدخل ويسرق من الميزانية....إلخ ﻷنه ببساطة قوة باطشة



- ليه حكم الإخوان حتمي بعد عبد الناصر ومبارك؟

مبدئياً...بالرغم من ان فرج فودة مش مجرد كاتب من الكتاب (شوف وصلت لفين يا عبود ^_^ عشان مصمم تطلعني غلطان؟ ) ولما يقول حاجة المفروض تتاخد بحذر...

لكن بالتأكيد مفيش كاتب رأيه يتاخد دون مساءلة.....وانا مش جايبه عشان اقول اني كده اثبت وجهة نظري اد ما مجرد عجبني انه بيعبر عن فكرتي في سطرين....

ليه بقى انا مقتنع ان حكم الاخوان نتيجة حتمية:

1- عبد الناصر دمر الاحزاب والمعارضة (قانون حل الاحزاب) ونصب نفسه ديكتاتور مدى الحياة....اغتصب مؤسسات السلطة كلها (التعليم الإعلام المخابرات الشرطة والجيش طبعاً....إلخ)

2- بالتالي مفيش اي معارضة من اي نوع ليه

3- عبد الناصر لما يموت...فيه فراغ في السلطة حصل

4- ﻷنه مفيش اي حياة سياسية، وﻻ معارضة وﻻ احزاب وﻻ اي حد.....هيقوم صراع على السلطة لحد ما حد يمﻻ الفراغ ده
وفي صراع على السلطة...تقدر تتوقع ان اللي جاي هيكون قذر ودنيء...وكل هدفه هو السلطة وسيرتكب اي شيء ليحصل عليها...

5- وهذا الدنيء لن يكون بالتالي مﻻكاً....يعيد هذه السلطات للشعب مثلأً....او حتى يخليهاله ويكون هو كويس

6- جاء السادات...وعك في البلد، وبالطبع لسه معاه نفس ادوات القمع بتاعت عبد الناصر...
السادات قرر انه يخلص من اتباع عبد الناصر (المجموعة اللي كانت حاكمة قبله) وطلع الاسﻻميين من السجون (وطبعاً المعارضة المدنية فضلت جوه)...لحد ما قضى على مراكز القوى وكده (= صراع سلطة)
وبرضو غير في التعليم والإعلام وأسلمهم.....محدش كان يقدر يقف في وشه ﻷن عبد الناصر دمر اي معارضة من زمان

7- نفس السيناريو يتكرر بعد موت السادات...يموت ديكتاتور....فﻻ محالة إلا ان يأتي غيره بصفقات وقذارة....

8- جاء مبارك...وطبعاً مش هيتخلى عن السلطة....

9- مبارك قرر ان الاسﻻميين خطر عليه فرجعهم تاني السجون....ﻻحظ ان طول الوقت ده المعارضة المدنية في السجون من ايام عبد الناصر....

10- 2001 وما بعدها...جورج بوش يصر على "إصﻻحات ديمقراطية" في الشرق الاوسط

11- مبارك يريد الضغط على امريكا....فبغباوته يخرج الإسﻻميين من السجون (والمعارضة المدنية ﻻزالت مدهوسة)
ليكون الاسﻻميين فزاعة يهدد بها جورج بوش

12- بالتالي مفيش غير الإسﻻميين هم اللي في الشارع

13- سواء بعد مبارك، او بعد جمال....الناس هتجوع وهتثور عليهم....ومفيش حد موجود غير الإسﻻميين....وبالتالي سيأتي الإسﻻميين.....ولكن بطريقة أسوأ من حتى لو كانوا مسكوا ابام عبد الناصر (ودي الحجة اللي معندكوش غيرها)

ليه؟ لأن وقت عبد الناصر...الناس من غير حجاب...الناس بتلبس ميكروجيب...التعليم مش إسﻻمي....الكازينوهات في كل حتة....
بالتأكيد مقاومتهم كانت هتكون اسهل من النهاردة....وهم ماسكين المجتمع كله....وفوق كده...مفيش معارضة (في السجون من ايام عبد الناصر)





الخﻻصة:
تقولون ان لو ماكانش عبد الناصر مسك كان الاسﻻميين هيمسكوا....إذاً الشعب المصري مهووس بالدين صح؟ وبالتالي ﻻزم هتيجي مرحلة هينتخب الإسﻻميين

عبد الناصر بقى....دمر المعارضة كلها....وبالتالي صار  حتمياً ان ديكتاتور هييجي بعد ديكتاتور....وهنتسلم من واحد للتاني....

في مرحلة ما....سواء نتيجة انتفاضة جوعى....او نتيجة صفقات.....ﻻزم هييجي ديكتاتور من دول إسﻻمي او متحالف معاهم...
لانهم معاهم قوة في الشارع


----------



## grges monir (24 فبراير 2013)

هاقول خاجة بسيطة عقبال مرجع وافصصص  كلامك زيى البرتقال هههه
سمعت  رايى جيفارا فى عبد الناصر؟؟؟؟
على فكرة انا لست مع او ضد
لكن بقتنع باشياء معينة فى  كلا الاتجاهين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*هي الناس اللي هنا بترغ في ايه ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طيب اوﻻً...انا شرحت الكﻻم ده قبل كده....فمعلش هاختصر في الشرح....


*معلش يا جونى ..أخواتك وبنتعلم منك تعالى على نفسك شوية*​


> مبدئياً...بالرغم من ان فرج فودة مش مجرد كاتب من الكتاب (شوف وصلت لفين يا عبود ^_^ عشان مصمم تطلعني غلطان؟ ) ولما يقول حاجة المفروض تتاخد بحذر...​


*أتمنى أنك تتخلص من " الهلاوس الفكرية " اللى عندك تجاهى*
*أنا لا يهمنى فى قليل أو كثير كونك تطلع صح أو غلط *​ 
*



ثانياً: ابدأ بتعريف الدولة المدنية عندي / هي دولة /1- علمانية (ﻻ دينية):

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*التعريف فى المختصر المفيد مظبوط وتمام التمام *​


> 3- عبد الناصر لما يموت*...فيه فراغ في السلطة حصل*​



*أزاى الكلام دة ؟ ما السادات تولى الرئاسة بأعتباره نائباً للرئيس*
*أمتى حصل الفراغ فى السلطة دة ؟؟!!!*​


> السادات قرر انه يخلص من اتباع عبد الناصر (المجموعة اللي كانت حاكمة قبله) وطلع الاسﻻميين من السجون *(وطبعاً المعارضة المدنية فضلت جوه)...*​



*مين هى المعارضة المدنية اللى فضلت فى السجون ؟*​
*عندك أسماء ؟*​​​


> 8- جاء مبارك...وطبعاً مش هيتخلى عن السلطة....​



*برضه مبارك بأعتباره نائباً للرئيس تولى الحكم*
​*أنت عايزه يتخلى عنها لية ؟؟؟*​​​


> 9- مبارك قرر ان الاسﻻميين خطر عليه فرجعهم تاني السجون....*ﻻحظ ان طول الوقت ده المعارضة المدنية في السجون من ايام عبد الناصر....*​



*لأ أنا مش ملاحظ ...أنا عايز أسماء ناس*
*من أيام حكم عبد الناصر لغاااااااية حكم مبارك فى السجون*
*من هم المعارضة المدنية الذين ظلوا فى السجون منذ عهد الزعيم عبد الناصر ...حتى عهد مبارك ؟*​


> *12- بالتالي مفيش غير الإسﻻميين هم اللي في الشارع*​



*هنا الخلط بقى يا جونى*​
​​*أنت حاطط الأسلاميين كلهم فى جعبة واحدة*
*بالرغم من أختلاف أتجاهاتهم ومذاهبهم *
*أنت قفزت فوق النتائج وصولا للأخوان*
*كل هذا من أجل أن تثبت صحة كلامك* 
*لية مثلا اللى مسك الحكم مايكونش جماعة الجهاد*
*أو التكفير والهجرة *
*أو الأمر بالعروف والنهى عن المنكر*
*أو الأزهر *
*أو السلفيين*​
*لماذا ذهبت الى الأخوان تحديداً ؟**هو دة مربط الكلام علشان ما تقوليش أنت بتنقى حاجات وتسيب حاجات*​


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لما اروح هاشرح بالتفصيل ليه حتماً....وليه انا مختلف مع تحليلكم....وليه ان الحكم العسكري مش هو الحل....
> بس للتشويق....خدوا دي على بال ما اروح واشرح:



*احياة النبي يا شيخ تسيب عبد الناصر فى حاله 
يعنى عبد الناصر كان كخه علشان قعد محمد نجيب التابع لجماعه الاخوان فى بيتهم وسجن الاسلاميين 
وبرضه هو السبب فى وصلهم للحكم رغم انه كان حابسهم !! 
القوى المدنيه دى تقصد بيها مين 
الشيوعيين 
ناصر مكنش يقدر يجى ناحيتهم بسبب الاتحاد السوفيتى حليف ناصر فى فترة حكمه وما اداراك ما هى الشيوعيه فى روسيا 
حزب الوفد اللى كان موالى للحكومة والملك هو وجماعه الاخوان اللى كانت بتتفق مع الانجليز انهم يقضوا على ناصر مقابل حكم مصر واكتشف الشعب خيانتهم بعد حادثة المنشيه وولعولهم فى كل مقراتهم واللى بسببها قعد محمد نجيب الاخوانجى فى بيتهم 

عبد الناصر كان ضد جماعه الاخوان المسلمين والاسلاميين فقط لا غير
الا اذا كنت تقصد انهم قوى مدنيه غير عسكرية  
*​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

جورج: المقصود اكيد مش الشيوعيين .... المقصود الليبراليين وعلى راسهم الوفد


محمد نجيب إخواني؟ افهم من كده ان ده اعتراف منك ان الظباط الاحرار حركة عملها الاخوان للاستيلاء ع الحكم؟


عبود: فيه حتت كتيرة انا مش فاهم بصراحة عﻻقة السؤال فيها بتحليلي....فمش هاعرف ارد من على النقط دي لاني مش فاهم السؤال جاي منين او ايه عﻻقته

فراغ السلطة: بمعنى مفيش آلية للشعب يختار....النائب (في حالتنا النائب) بيمسك بترتيبات وصفقات...وكذلك دخل في صراعات سلطة (السادات ومراكز القوى  مثلاً)

يتخلى عنها ليه: عشان ميبقاش حكم ديكتاتوري! عشان نكسر السلسلة المشئومة دي

- اسماء معارضين...مش فاكر ومش فاضي ادور بصراحة...انما اللي اقصدهم الليبراليين والرأسماليين وعلى رأسهم قيادات الوفد

- الإسﻻميين عندي كلهم واحد....ﻷن هدفهم واحد (دولة خﻻفة تسود العالم وتطبق الشريعة) ومش مختلفين غير في الطريقة لوصولهم للهدف ده...معرفش فين القفز! التحليل كان واضح اظن


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> جورج: المقصود اكيد مش الشيوعيين .... المقصود الليبراليين وعلى راسهم الوفد
> 
> 
> محمد نجيب إخواني؟ افهم من كده ان ده اعتراف منك ان الظباط الاحرار حركة عملها الاخوان للاستيلاء ع الحكم؟


هو الوفد ولامؤاخذة ليبرالى ؟؟؟ 
يا سيدى الفاضل ارجوك اثبت على موقف واحد 
فيه فرق بين الحوار والمحاورة 
جمال عبد الناصر وحش ده حدد اقامة محمد نجيب 
جمال عبد الناصر وحش ده سرق الثورة من محمد نجيب 
جمال عبد الناصر وحش ده ديكتاتور حبس المعارضة ( الاسلاميه ) 
الثورة كانت بغرض اسلمة الدوله 
اثبت على موقف محدد واعرف هدفك من الحوار حتى لاندور فى دوائر مفرغه 
ان كانت الثورة قام بها محمد نجيب فهى ثورة اسلاميه عسكرية ومن هنا يبقى نجيب وناصر مسئولين عن حكم الاخوان فى مصر فى الوقت الحالى  والحكم العسكرى يليه حكم دينى  حسب مقوله المفكر والكاتب اللى جبته فرج فودة 
طب عبد الناصر قعد نجيب الاخوانى وحبس الاخوان 
يبقى اكيد غرضه عسكره الدوله 
هو من الاخر هجوم بغرض الهجوم 
محمد نجيب اخوانى ولواء فى الجيش 
حاول الاخوان قتل عبد الناصر بالاتفاق مع الانجليز ( اثبات انه ثورته مكنتش اخوانيه ) وعندما فشلوا تم تحديد اقامة محمد نجيب الاخوانى وحبس قيادات الاخوان المسلمين 

نيجى بقى للنقطة اللى اتكلمتوا فيها وانا مردتش عليها 
الاحزاب الليبراليه فى عهد عبد الناصر 
اللى هو اصلا كان اشتراكى 
والليبراليين كانوا يساريين فى عهد ناصر وبيتهموه انه يمينى 
فاللى قال ان عبد الناصر ديكتاتور كانوا االيساريين واللى كان من اهم قدواتهم وقاداتهم لينن وستالين  وكاسترو وماو الصينى اقرا عنهم واعرف دول ايه بالنسبه للانظمة الديكتاتورية 
عاوز اقولك انه جمال اتكلم عن الدستور وعن البرلمان والجو ده فى احد خطاباته 
دورت عليها كتير وملقتهاش 
احزاب ما قبل الثورة كان بيسيطر عليها الاغنياء فقط 
وما كان من ناصر الاشتراكى الا انه يحل هذه الا*حزاب** وينشئ هيئة التحرير – الاتحاد القومي – الاتحاد الاشتراكي – التنظيم الطليعي منظمة الشباب*
حتى يتخلص من سيطرة الاغنياء على الحياة السياسيه فى مصر 
حتى يتخلص من الفروق الاجتماعيه الرهيبه وما بين طبقتى المجتمع المصرى انذاك السادة والعبيد 

انتم الليبراليون تحاسبون ناصر  بعد اكثر من 56 عام  بمفاهيم الوقت الحالى 
كمن يحكم على فيلم  القاهرة 30 برؤيته لفيلم avatar 
ولن تكونوا ابدا منصفين تجاه ناصر 
ديكتاتور القلوب 
وهو ما فشلتم دوما وابدا فى الوصول اليه 

والسلام امانة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

*عبد الناصر كان ديكتاتور " اخد من الغني وادي الفقير "
عبد الناصر كان واطي " لانه خلي الاجير من الُملاك "
عبد الناصر كان تافه " لانه دخل التلفيزيون مصر "
عبد الناصر كان قاسي " لانه عملنا مصنع الحديد والصلب "
عبد الناصر كان لوكل " لانه مات فقير"
عبد الناصر كان وحش " بدليل اننا لسه بنترحم عليه "

 عبد الناصر بسببه احنا بنشرب ميه حلوه 
ومعندناش فيضانات 
وعندنا كهربه رخيصه " لحد فتره قليله فاتت "

عبد الناصر دخل حروب ملناش فيها 
لانه كان بيحلم بوطن عربي قوي 
زي بلاد اليورو دلوقتي 

*​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

!!!!

الوفد يساري؟!

انا شخصياً ماعرفش عن نجيب انه اخواني.)....اللي اعرفه ان الظباط الاحرار على بعض كده او كتير منهم اخوان او متعاطفين معاهم....مش نجيب اللي قام بالثورة الظباط الاحرار لكنه كان واجهة...ولما حب يسلم السلطة للشعب خانوه....



- كل الحكام المستبدين اتكلموا عن البرلمانات والمعارضة حتى! بس المهم التنفيذ يا جورج....
الكﻻم ﻻ قيمة له....اعمل ايه انا بكﻻمه ده؟ اصرفه منين ده؟

- عبد الناصر عندي على نفس الخط من ستالين وكاسترو....كلهم اقصى اليسار

ديكتاتور القلوب بقى والكﻻم ده ماليش دعوة بيه وﻻ قيمة ليه عندي بصراحة  ده مجرد كﻻم عاطفي ﻻ يفيد شيء

- في روسيا برضو الاشتراكية (اسمه اتحاد الجمهوريات السوفييتية الاشتراكية...عشان بس الناس اللي هتتلكك وتقول لي ده شيوعي مش اشتراكي)  قامت عشان فروق الطبقات وكده.....واعتقد فشلت!

التأميم، وان كل حاجة تبقى قطاع عام....ثبت فشلها في كل مكان....وكلها بحجج نبيلة وانتهت دايماً بكوارث....
الاشتراكية بتغفل عامل اساسي جداً....وهو ان في غياب المكافأة....الانسان عمره ما هيشتغل...بس ده موضوع تاني بقى...

الخﻻصة: ان الاشتراكية فشلت في كل مكان (ماحدش برضو يخلط ده بالاشتراكية الديمقراطية زي اوروبا)....فمش عشان كلمتين حلوين.....نقول ان نيته كانت حلوة فخلاص قراره ما كانش غلط!



(سؤال في سري ﻻ انتظر له اجابة:  كل ده عشان مش قادرين تتخلوا عن فكرة زرعها فيكم اهاليكم ان عبد الناصر ده ابو الشعب واسطورة ومن غيره احنا وﻻ حاجة؟)


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

يا الهي!! ده احنا لسه محتاجين نشرح ليه الاشتراكية فشلت في كل حتة!

مشاركة عياد اللي فوق دي.....ملهاش غير رد واحد:






كمية المغالطات اللي فيها عايزة شهر عشان تتعد....وانا للأسف معنديش طاقة خلاص! خلي كل واحد فرحان بدماغه بقى!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يا الهي!! ده احنا لسه محتاجين نشرح ليه الاشتراكية فشلت في كل حتة!
> 
> مشاركة عياد اللي فوق دي.....ملهاش غير رد واحد:
> 
> ...





​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عبد الناصر كان ديكتاتور " اخد من الغني وادي الفقير "
> عبد الناصر كان واطي " لانه خلي الاجير من الُملاك "
> عبد الناصر كان تافه " لانه دخل التلفيزيون مصر "
> عبد الناصر كان قاسي " لانه عملنا مصنع الحديد والصلب "
> ...



بﻻد اليورو!! انت عايزني اشتم واتفصل؟!

هو الناس ماكانتش بتشرب قبل كده؟!
الحروب حلوة عشان عنده حلم؟ ربنا يرزقني كده بواحد يعمل لك قومية عربية وتروح تحارب حروب غيرك انت نفسك عشان تعرف ان الله حق!

دخل التليفزيون مصر....زي ما مبارك دخل الانترنت كده...صح؟!


الرحمة ده كل سطر لوحده جريمة فكرية!!
انا هاصلح ايه وﻻ ايه!



انتظر رأي جرجس منير ﻷنه اكتر واحد بيراعي صحتي وظروفي العقلية التعبانة


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ماتنتظرنيش....


دي بعيييييدة اوي عليا.....انا صحتي على ادي يا عم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ماتنتظرنيش....
> 
> 
> دي بعيييييدة اوي عليا.....انا صحتي على ادي يا عم



*سلامتك يا عم 
بس بردو ناصر حو :smil15:
*​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

انت اللي حلو اوي


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> !!!!
> 
> الوفد يساري؟!
> * انا مقولتش ده جبتها منين دى ؟؟؟ *
> ...


انا بس هرد على اللى انت مش منتظرله اجابة وهسيب الغلطات الباقيه كلها 
ان كنت عاوز تتكلم عن اخطاء ناصر اتكلم بصدق وبمعرفة  مش تتكلم كلام اعلامى 
الشيوعيه فشلت فى كل دول العالم امتى وناصر كان موجود امتى 
عاوز تعرف اخطاء ناصر 
اقولك حاجتين اتنين مؤقتا 
مذبحة القضاة 
سوء تقديره لقدرة القيادات الحربية فى الجيش  وعدم تدريبه للجيش على الاسلحة الروسيه اللى كان الاتحاد السوفيتى بيمن علينا بيها 
لكن تقولى ديكتاتور وحكمه نتيجته الطبيعية حكم الاخوان يبقى لامؤاخذة انت متعرفش


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا بس هرد على اللى انت مش منتظرله اجابة وهسيب الغلطات الباقيه كلها
> ان كنت عاوز تتكلم عن اخطاء ناصر اتكلم بصدق وبمعرفة  مش تتكلم كلام اعلامى
> الشيوعيه فشلت فى كل دول العالم امتى وناصر كان موجود امتى
> عاوز تعرف اخطاء ناصر
> ...



ما بﻻش طيب الرد في الاقتباس ده...بيتعبني عشان اجيب كﻻمك...

- الشيوعية لما تسقط رسمياً في 1990 .... معناها ان النظام فاشل من الاول لانه مش هيسقط في ثانية..ولانه ببساطة الناس كانت جعانة وستالين من زمااااان نفخهم اصلاً ولو ماتعرفش دي وانه كان مجوعهم انا فعلاً مش هاكمل

- عبد الناصر اقصى اليسار طبعاً!! تأميم + كل حاجة قطاع عام!! ده  مش يسار وﻻ فين بالظبط؟!
وفيه يسار ايه اكتر منه اصلأً؟

- الوفد يساري: لما قلت الليبراليين كانوا يساريين ... اقراها فوق....والوفد كان رأس الاحزاب الليبرالية!

- شرح الديكتاتورية وعﻻقتها بالاخوان انا شرحته عشر مرات....انا اسف مش مستعد اشرحه تاني

- من كوارث عبد الناصر كمان....ان محتاجين لسه نفهم الناس من اول وجديد ليه الحرية مهمة...وليه الديكتاتورية وصلتنا للي احنا فيه.....الكارثة الاكبر....انك مش هتشوف ان السطر ده كارثة!


----------



## oesi no (24 فبراير 2013)

انا مش هنطق حرف تانى الا اما تقولى ادله على ديكتاتورية عبد الناصر


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا مش هنطق حرف تانى الا اما تقولى ادله على ديكتاتورية عبد الناصر




ادلة على ديكتاتورية عبد الناصر؟!
ادلة على ديكتاتورية عبد الناصر؟!


السؤال هنا....احط الصورة دي





وﻻ دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> شرح الديكتاتورية وعﻻقتها بالاخوان انا شرحته عشر مرات....انا اسف مش مستعد اشرحه تاني


*حبيى انت مشرحتش حاجة من أصله*
*كلامك كله مُرسل ...مش عارف أصلاً تفرق بين *
*الأسلاميين والأخوان*
*ولا أنت عارف الفرق بينهم ...أسلاميين يبقى خلاص*
*أخوان ..!!!!!*
*زى ما أنت عمال تقول حطوا المعارضة المدنية كلها فى السجن*
*طيب مين دول يا بنى عندك أسماء تعرفها لنا ؟؟؟*
*ماحطتش منطق*
*أنت شايف أن الأخوان جم على الحكم يبقى دة سببه عبد الناصر*​*عبد الناصر اللى كان حاططهم فى السجون ​**هو كدة عافية ودراع ...بلا أى منطق متسلسل ؟!!*
*حقيقة تحليل ولا أورع *​


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

- طب ما تجيب انت اسم معارض واحد (ليبرالي) كان ﻻمع ف ايامه؟ (وكان معارض بجد)


بصراحة اللي مش شايف التحليل هو حر! هاعمل لكو ايه يعني؟ انا شايفه واضح ومقنع ....
اللي عايز يقتنع بيه يقتنع....اللي شايفه كﻻم فارغ ومالوش معنى هو حر بعضه! ماليش عنده حاجة!

وبما ان  انا كمان معظم كلامكو مش مقنع ليا  وﻻ داخل دماغي.....

فسانتظر عضو واحد بس هو الوحيد اللي كﻻمه مقنع....جرجس منير...


بالنسبة للباقيين: تمتعوا بالعبادة في محراب سيد قلوبكم....ولتنتظروا كعادتكم إلى ان يمن الدهر عليكم بواحد....يظلمكم شوية صغيرين مش كتير اوي....او يعك الدنيا....بس بنية كويسة (زي الحروب اللي كلها حلم عربي وكﻻم كتير كده)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - طب ما تجيب انت اسم معارض واحد (ليبرالي) كان ﻻمع ف ايامه؟ (وكان معارض بجد)


*شئ عجيب بجد *
*واحد نقوله أثبت لنا كلامك اللى بتتقوله على الراجل*
*يقول لنا أثبتوا أنتو العكس*
*!!!!!!!!!!!*
*نِعْمَ المنطق هو*
*ياللا أهو رأى والكلام مش عليه جمارك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 فبراير 2013)

بصراحة انا شايفة ان الحوار ده مش ليه لازمة خلاص 
كل واحد مقتنع برأيه ومش هيغيره وطبعا ديه حرية شخصية محدش عايز يغير رأى التانى 

بس المشكلة ان كل واحد بيتكلم فى اتجاه والتانى بيرد فى اتجاه تانى 

ياجماعة انتو بتمسكو تفاصيل  محددة وتسألوا هو عبد الناصر عمل كذا ؟ طيب ما هو ادى الفقرا اراضى ومش عارفه ايه 
طيب هو كان ديكتاتور فى ايه ؟
طيب عبد الناصر كان جميل وممتاز ومكانش ديكتاتور , بس بردو هو اللى دمر مصر 
المشكلة معايا انا على الاخص مش فى الديكتاتورية خالص دلوقتى 
المشكلة انه زى ما قولت فى الموضوع التانى ما بٌنى على باطل هو باطل

وعبد الناصرحكم مصر بالباطل لانه اصلا مش مفروض يحكمها 
يعنى الموضوع من اوله اساسا غلط 
لان العكسر مش مفروض يحكموا مدنيين 
ومفيش نظام عسكرى فى اى حته نجح دايما الانظمة المدنية هى اللى بتنجح  والا لو كان كده كنا هنشوف دولة حتى واحدة من دول العالم الاول بيحكمها نظام عسكرى لكن مفيش 

ياجماعة العكسر اصلا مش بيعرف يتعامل مع السياسة ولا المدنيين مش لانهم اشرار لا , هى طبيعتهم كده 
مش بيحبوا حد يعارضهم ولا يشاركهم الحكم 

يكفى عبد الناصر انه معملش دستور محترم يضمن حقوق المواطن وتداول السلطة من بعده 
وعلشان كده كل اللى جم بعده كانوا عسكر بردو  وهى ديه المشكلة 

وبعدين الواحد يبص للنتايج 
لو انا حبيت اقيم مثلا الثورة الفرنسية , ولا الجمهورية الخامسة اللى عملها شارل ديجول اللى هى قائمة فى فرنسا لغاية دلوقتى 
او حبيت اقيم امريكا كدولة عظمى 
دايما ابص للبدايات , للاساس , لو الاساس كان غلط مثلا فى الدول ديه ازاى قدروا يبقو قوى عظمى كده ؟
ونفس الفكرة فى مصر لو الاساس كان صح ازاى وصلت مصر للمراحل ديه ؟ ازاى اتبهدلت كده ؟


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يكفى عبد الناصر انه معملش دستور محترم يضمن حقوق المواطن وتداول السلطة من بعده
> وعلشان كده كل اللى جم بعده كانوا عسكر بردو وهى ديه المشكلة
> 
> 
> ...



ده اللي باقوله م الصبح....لكن عبود شايف انه اي كلام....


ادى الفقرا ومش عارف ايه...

دي عاملة زي اب جاهل...عايش مع عيلته ف بيت قديم....وعندهم فلوس يصلحوه بيها....وكمان عندهم شاليه في الساحل الشمالي....

قام جه الاستاذ ده....باع الشاليه....وفرتك الفلوس حتى اللي معاهم من قبل البيع...وصرفها كلها بيعمل لهم وﻻيم واكل...وماصلحش حاجة في البيت....وخلصت فلوسهم وسابهم ع الحديدة، ومات....والبيت قرب يقع.....وماكانش معاهم حاجة يصلحوها بيها...ولما 

ييجي بقى العيال وهي مشردة....واحد ينتقد يقول منه لله ابونا ده ضيعنا كلنا....ييجي عيل تاني وهو متمرمغ في التراب برضو معاهم يقول له: بس اكلنا كام وليمة حلوة!!! وينسى انه قصاد الوﻻيم دي دمر مستقبلهم كله


ملحوظة: الفلوس اللي اتفرتكت جزء منها كمان الدستور.....لانه ماحطش دستور يمشي الحياة السياسية بعده




*عبود: انا قلت لك مش فاكر الاسامي ومش مستعد ادور خصوصاً ان حضرتك كده كده مش هتقتنع وعن تجربة.اضيع ليه وقتي وانا عارف ان اول ما اجيب الاسامي هتمسك في تفصيلة تانية؟ للاسف وقتي ﻻ يسمح

انت بقى بتقول ماحطش المعارضة في السجن...وبما ان حضرتك بتاع تفاصيل....هات كده اسامي معارضة ليبرالية من وقته  لو مفيش يبقى بكل بساطة وصلنا انه ماكانش فيه معارضة في وقته....وانه ماسابش حد يعارض اصلاً 


انتي يا ديزي ماشية بنفس اللي انا شايفه: لو هو جميل....ليه اتبهدلنا بعده؟
*مجرد كونه ماحطش اساس كويس دي جريمة ﻻ تغتفر ليه....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - طب ما تجيب انت اسم معارض واحد (ليبرالي) كان ﻻمع ف ايامه؟ (



عبد الرحمن الابنودي
كان من اشد المعارضين ليه
واتحبس في عهده
وهو نفسه اللي الف قصائد كتير في مدح ناصر
بس بعد ما مات مكانش بيطبله يعني
بس اللي يشوف مرات ابوه تهون عليه قسوه امه


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عبد الرحمن الابنودي
> كان من اشد المعارضين ليه
> *واتحبس في عهده
> *وهو نفسه اللي الف قصائد كتير في مدح ناصر
> ...



يعني عارف وبتقوله برضو؟!!!




ﻻ انا مش هاناقش ابعد عشان المشاركتين اللي فوق مايضيعوش....لانهم مهمين وكله مصر يطنشهم


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصراحة انا شايفة ان الحوار ده مش ليه لازمة خلاص
> كل واحد مقتنع برأيه ومش هيغيره وطبعا ديه حرية شخصية محدش عايز يغير رأى التانى
> 
> *متفق معاكى
> ...


اها يعنى انتى فى الاساس ضد ثورة 52 اللى قام بيها العسكر مش ضد عبد الناصر 
وكنتى تفضلى استمرار الملكية والاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر 
كدة الامر اختلف تماما 
وبالنسبة للنقطة دى 
يكفى عبد الناصر انه معملش دستور محترم يضمن حقوق المواطن وتداول السلطة من بعده 
وعلشان كده كل اللى جم بعده كانوا عسكر بردو  وهى ديه المشكلة
*ايه علاقة الدستور بأنه اللى جم بعده عساكر 
كل رئيس كان بيحط له نائب ماعدا مبارك محطش نائب ليه وعلشان كدة قامت ضده ثورة 
نوعية النائب دى مالهاش علاقة بالدستور ليها علاقة بشخصية الدولة 
هل كان يقدر المدنيين انهم يعملوا اللى عمله ناصر 
لا هم ولا اى حد تانى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

> اها يعنى انتى فى الاساس ضد ثورة 52 اللى قام بيها العسكر مش ضد عبد الناصر
> وكنتى تفضلى استمرار الملكية والاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر
> كدة الامر اختلف تماما
> وبالنسبة للنقطة دى


اوسى , انا قولت انى ضد ثورة 1952 ومع الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر ؟ 
فين انا قولت الكلام ده ؟
مش معنى انى اكون ضد سياسات عبد الناصر ابقا مع الملكية ومع الاحتلال 
انا لامع الملكية ولا ضدها 
بالعكس انا شايفة ان انقلاب 1952 كان هيحصل هيحصل حاجة كده حتمية , الملكية مكانش هينفع تستمر واهى فعلا انقرضت من العالم كله الا بعض الدول القليلة اللى ملوك فيها عاملين زى عرايس الزينة مش اكتر 
المصريين كانوا ابتدوا فعلا يتضايقوا من فاروق والاحتلال كان قارفهم وحاجات كتيرة مهدت لثورة 1952 
بس المشكلة , زى ما بتحصل فى حاجات كتير , ان الثورة ابتدت بفكرة صح ( مع انهم كمجلس قيادة ثورة لو تسمع كلام محمد حسنين هيكل نفسه حبيب عبد الناصر بيقول انهم فى الاول بعد ما الملك ساب الحكم مكانوش عارفين يعملوا ايه واتفاجئوا اصلا بأن الملك سابلهم الحكم ولا كان فى دماغهم اى خطة لحكم مصر لما الملك مشى ) 

يعنى فكرة الثورة لو اخدناها انها كانت لتحويل مصر من حكم عائلة لحكم جمهورى شعبى فكرة جميلة وحتمية مع تقدم الزمن 
بس المشكلة ان عبد الناصر ومجلس قيادة الثورة اخدوا الفكرة الحلوة ودمروها بحكم عسكرى ديكتاتورى ومصر مطلعتش لقدام ولا حاجة ديه رجعت لورا للاسف 

لو كانوا عملوا الثورة ومشوا الملك وسلموا الحكم للى يفهم فيه اللى هو القوى السياسية المدنية مكانش هيبقا فيه اى مشكلة وده الصح واللى كان مفروض يحصل وهى ديه مشكلتى مع عبد الناصر 
مش انى بحب الملكية او بكرهها او عايزة مصر تفضل محتله , انا مش بكره مصر علشان ابقا عايزاها تفضل تحت الاحتلال 
بالعكس سبب ضيقى من عبد الناصر هو حبى لمصر وحزنى عليها 
يعلم ربنا لما زورت دبى من كام سنة وشوفتها جميلة قد ايه وقارنتها بمصر حزنت وبجد كنت هبكى من اللى انا شايفاه 
وقعدت اقول ياربى دبى طلعت بعد مصر بسنييين طويلة تبقا كده ومصر حالها يبقا كده ؟ ليه ؟ 



> *ايه علاقة الدستور بأنه اللى جم بعده عساكر*


ازاى ايه علاقة الدستور ؟ 
مش مفروض ان عبد الناصر هو مؤسس الجمهورية الاولى لمصر ؟
مش المفروض كان يحط دستور يضمن للمدنيين فرصة حكم مصر من خلال انتخابات حرة ؟ مش مفروض كان يحط دستور محترم يحدد فيه مدة حكم الرئيس ؟ولا يسيبها كده اى حد يحط اى حاجة واللى عايز يعقد للابد يعقد ؟



> كل رئيس كان بيحط له نائب ماعدا مبارك محطش نائب ليه وعلشان كدة قامت ضده ثورة


هى الثورة قامت ضد مبارك علشان مكانش عنده نائب ؟؟؟ بس ؟ 



> نوعية النائب دى مالهاش علاقة بالدستور ليها علاقة بشخصية الدولة


بالظبط  صح كده , ليها علاقة بشخصية رئيس الدولة اللى هو من العسكر فكان بيختار نائب من العسكر مع عدم وجود دستور محترم يخرجنا من دايرة حكم العسكر لان الجيش هو اللى كان بيحكم وده اكبر غلط مع عدم بردو وجود دستور محترم يحدد مدة حكم الرئيس 
فالرئيس عندنا كان يا اما بيموت او يتقتل او اى حاجة ويجى بعده واحد يعقد نفس قعدته ( طبعا من العسكر ) ومحدش يقدر يقوله انت قاعد لحد امته ؟ 

عايزة اقولك يا اوسى ان فيه دول كتير من اللى فيها انتخابات رئاسية حرة انت بتنتخب الرئيس ومعاه النائب بتاعه , ونائب الرئيس كمان فى بعض الدول اثناء فترة الانتخابات بيعمل مناظرات مع نائب الرئيس المرشح المنافس 
انت هنا لا انتخبت رئيس ولا نائب رئيس , يبقا مصر انتقلت من ملكية لجمهورية ؟ من حكم عائلة لحكم الشعب ؟ ولا من ملكية لمكية جمهورية ؟ 



> هل كان يقدر المدنيين انهم يعملوا اللى عمله ناصر
> لا هم ولا اى حد تانى


اللى هو ايه عمله عبد الناصر ؟
شوفت عبد الناصر عمل فينا ايه ؟ غير التاريخ على مزاجه لدرجه انه محى من الذاكرة المصرية كل الاسامى السياسية المحترمة المناضلة اللى كانت موجودة ايام الملك من قبل ما عبد الناصر يظهر فى الحياة 
تعرف مصطفى النحاس باشا ؟ تعرف نضاله ضد الانجليز ؟
تعرف ان المصريين كانوا مسمينه زعيم الامة حتى بعد قيام ثورة يوليو ؟ 
تعرف جنازته كانت عامله ازاى فى ظل حكم عبد الناصر نفسه ؟
عبد الناصر مجابش التايهه


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2013)

بالراحة يا حجه اعصابك 
انتى عاوزة الجيش يقوم بالثورة ويسلم السلطة يعنى للمدنيين 
طب محمد نجيب كان عاوز كدة علشان كان اخوانى وعاوز يسلمها لجماعه الاخوان 
دة كان تصورك وتخيلك للثورة علشان تبقى صح .
يعنى احنا كدة ماشيين فى ثورة سليمة بمقاييسك الثوار قاموا بالثورة فالجيش نزل وسلم السلطة لسلطة مدنية منتخبة 
تبقى ثورة 52 فشلت وثورة 25 نجحت !!
وكمان ازاى مصر رجعت لورا متقدمتش لقدام 
من دوله  محتله تحكمها عائلة الى دولة حرة يحكمها فرد من الشعب 
هرد على مشاركتك بشئ من التفصيل اما اروح من الشغل 
بس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2013)

*ياجماعة الخير*
*فيه فرق أنى أقول رأييى فى شخص وأنى اوجه الأتهام*
*توجيه الأتهامات محتاجة أدلة واسامى وتاريخ*
*غير كدة يبقى كلام مُرسل وقعدة مصاطب *
*ماينفعش أألف تاريخ من دماغى واقول هو كدة*
*ودة رأييى ...عفوا يعنى *​


Libertus قال:


> ده اللي باقوله م الصبح....لكن عبود شايف انه اي كلام....
> *عبود: انا قلت لك مش فاكر الاسامي ومش مستعد ادور خصوصاً ان حضرتك كده كده مش هتقتنع وعن تجربة.اضيع ليه وقتي وانا عارف ان اول ما اجيب الاسامي هتمسك في تفصيلة تانية؟ *للاسف وقتي ﻻ يسمح*


*طالما ان وقتك لا يسمح وانت تكتب مشاركات طولها بالمتر*
*لماذا تدخل فى جدل وحوار تفتقد لأساسياته ؟*
*معندكش وقت تذكر لنا أسامى لتدلل على صحة كلامك *
*لكن عندك وقت تبوظ المواضيع وتستفز الأعضاء*
*حتى يُغلق ...وقتك ساعتها يسمح !!؟؟*
*الشئ العجيب اللى أندهشت له أننا بنقول لحضرتك*
*( عبد الناصر ) كان محبوب من الشعب*
*تقوم تقولنا هاتوا لنا واحد ( عارضه )*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*المختصر المفيد ياجونى*
*أنت عايز تقول أن ( الشعب ) تنازل عن حريته ورضى بحكم ( ديكتاتور ) فكانت النتيجة*
*ألغاء ( الدولة المدنية ) الذى أدى الى حكم ( الأخوان ) ؟*
*هو دة اللى انتا عايز تقوله من الصبح ؟*​


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2013)

قيل عن عبد الناصر ديكتاتور مقدس
ديكتاتور لمن ومقدس لمن ؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان ديكتاتور لشعبة فما حدث يوم جنازتة يدل على عكس هذا تماما
وان كان مقدس لشعبة فلماذا كانت هذة المعتقلات واخراس الالسنة 
فما شهدناة من افلام مثل البرىء تدل على ان عصرة كان عصر قمع بلا حدود
ارى ان الجواب ينبع من الفكر البشرى  لكل شخص منا
فحسب الميول والاتجاهات والايمانيات الفكرية تتكون نظرتك للشخص


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

ماشى يا اوسى خد وقتك 
انا مش متعصبة خالص انا بس استغربت لما لقيتك بتقول انى كنت عايزة الاحتلال يفضل وده انا مقولتهوش فى كلامى لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 

عايزة اعلق على حته محمد نجيب كان اخوان 
ولما هو كان اخوان كانوا واخدينه معاهم لييييييييه فى الثورة واعتبروه قائد الثورة ؟ ولا هما اكتشفوا فجأة انه كان اخوان ؟ 
ولا هما كانوا واخدينه سلم فى الاول يوصلوا بيه للى هما عايزينه علشان عارفين ان نجيب كان شخصية محترمة ومقبولة للشعب المصرى فخدوه كوبرى زى ما بيقولوا ولما خلصت المنفعه قالك نخلص منه 
فحصلت محاولة اغتيال عبد الناصر فى المنشية فطبعا اعلام عبد الناصر وصحافة عبد الناصر نشرت التدليس ده عن محمد نجيب انه كان من الاخوان  
ما هو كده كل حكمه كان معتمد على التدليس والاشاعات على الغير 
وطبعا لانه عارف ان مفيش مصدر معلومات للشعب غير صحافته واعلامه الموجه فطبعا الناس كانت بتصدق اى حاجة بتتقال 
وطبعا اشاعة ان نجيب من الاخوان ديه كانت حجة للاطاحة بيه لما لقوا الراجل عايز يمشى صح وكان موافق على دستور 1954 اللى هما قالوا عليه ديموقراطى بزيادة 
ولما هو كان بيعارضهم لما لقى ظباط من مجلس قيادة الثورة بينهبوا من املاك الاسرة العلوية وقصورهم 
وطبعا الموضوع معقد اكتر من كده , بسبب بردو نفوذ نجيب فى السودان اللى مكانتش لسه انفصلت عن مصر لان محمد نجيب كان محبوب فى السودان 
وهما عايزين الحكم 
يعملوا ايه ؟ يطيحوا بالراجل ويقولوا عليه اخوان ويحددوا اقامته واهو يبقوا كده خلصوا منه للابد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وهما عايزين الحكم
> يعملوا ايه ؟ يطيحوا بالراجل ويقولوا عليه اخوان ويحددوا اقامته واهو يبقوا كده خلصوا منه للابد


*انا مع اللى عمله عبد الناصر فى الأطاحة بمحمد نجيب*
*لأن المركب اللى فيها ريسين تغرق*
*بغض النظر عن صحة القرار من عدمه *
*أكررها تانى عشان الحبايب*​*بغض النظر عن صحة القرار من عدمه
الثورات ليها ضحايا ( زى 25 يناير ) كدة
والا هنقول ان الناس دى ماتت فى سبيل أن الأخوان يمسكوا الحكم
فتقدرى تعتبرى محمد نجيب أحد ضحايا ثورة يوليو 52
يطلع بقى أخوان - سلفى - ملكى - عسكرى
يطلع زى ما يطلع ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا مع اللى عمله عبد الناصر فى الأطاحة بمحمد نجيب*
> *لأن المركب اللى فيها ريسين تغرق*
> *بغض النظر عن صحة القرار من عدمه *
> *أكررها تانى عشان الحبايب*​*بغض النظر عن صحة القرار من عدمه
> ...



اوكى 
محمد نجيب مش قضيتى على فكرة 
بص , انا اتربيت على حب عبد الناصر لاسباب كتييييييرة جدا من اهمها ان والدتى بتحبه جدا 
لما ابتديت اقرا عنه من مصادر محايدة اتفاجئت باللى كان بيعمله وبالاخص مع محمد نجيب 
قصته مع محمد نجيب كانت كاشف ليا عن طريقة تفكير عبد الناصر وحبه للسلطة ونفسيته 
لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اوكى
> محمد نجيب مش قضيتى على فكرة
> بص , انا اتربيت على حب عبد الناصر لاسباب كتييييييرة جدا من اهمها ان والدتى بتحبه جدا
> لما ابتديت اقرا عنه من مصادر محايدة اتفاجئت باللى كان بيعمله وبالاخص مع محمد نجيب
> ...


*هو اللى اتكتب كتير طبعا منه الصح ومنه المبالغات *
*وعبد الناصر يا جماعة ما كانش ملاااااك*
*دة بشر أتوضع فى سدة الحُكم - بما له وبما عليه*
*لكن الأكيد يا دوك أنه كان زعيم متفرد من نوعه *
*بدليل أن حتى أعداءه الى الآن بيهاجموه بعد أن واره الثرى*
*حلوة واره الثرى تييى ؟*
:smil16:​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو اللى اتكتب كتير طبعا منه الصح ومنه المبالغات *
> *وعبد الناصر يا جماعة ما كانش ملاااااك*
> *دة بشر أتوضع فى سدة الحُكم - بما له وبما عليه*
> *لكن الأكيد يا دوك أنه كان زعيم متفرد من نوعه *
> ...



هو متوضعش فى سدة الحكم , هو اللى وضع نفسه 

طبعا عبد الناصر كان زعيم ,وزعيم متفرد وانا قولت اكتر من مرة انه ليه كاريزما قوية جدا , لدرجة انى قولت فى الموضوع التانى ان انا شخصيا رغم اختلافى الشديد معاه بحب صوته وطريقة كلامه وده جزء من الكاريزما 
والكاريزما اوقات كتيييير وخصوصا مع الشعوب العاطفية بتسيطر على عاطفتك وتخليك تحب الشخص مع انك مش عارف بتحبه ليه 

فهو زعيم مفيش اختلاف , 
بس الزعماء كتير وليهم انواع كتير , ومش كل الزعماء كويسين 
هتلر كان زعيم وستالين كان زعيم , وشخصياتهم متفردة بس ده مش معناه انهم كانوا صح 
وطبعا لازم نتناقش عنه بعد ما مات , لان بأفعاله اثر على وضع مصر لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

مش عارف احط تقييم بقى فخليها في المشاركة يا ديزي


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2013)

شوية استفزاز 




















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2013)

*يعيش جمال عبد الناصر 
يعيش جمال حتي في موته 
اسمه جمال وجميل فعلا 


من كلمات الخال الابنودي
*​


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

هو الاستفزاز الوحيد انه مغطي على المشاركات المهمة اللي فيها content فوق...

ودي حاجة مش ظريفة اسمها spamming خصوصاً لو زادت


- غير كده مكانه هو موضوع الاهداء


----------



## Desert Rose (25 فبراير 2013)

هههههههه على فكرة مفيش استفزاز ولا حاجة كل واحد حر يحب اللى يحبه 
وانا مفيش تار بينى وبين عبد الناصر شخصيا 
انا كل مشكلتى معاه انى شايفه انه دمر مصر وانا حزينة عليها 
مفتكرش ان انتو مبسوطين بالمراحل اللى وصلتلها مصر


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو الاستفزاز الوحيد انه مغطي على المشاركات المهمة اللي فيها content فوق...
> 
> ودي حاجة مش ظريفة اسمها spamming خصوصاً لو زادت
> 
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه على فكرة مفيش استفزاز ولا حاجة كل واحد حر يحب اللى يحبه
> وانا مفيش تار بينى وبين عبد الناصر شخصيا
> انا كل مشكلتى معاه انى شايفه انه دمر مصر وانا حزينة عليها
> مفتكرش ان انتو مبسوطين بالمراحل اللى وصلتلها مصر


هههههههههه الواحد ميعرفش يهذر معاكم شوية 
محدش مش زعلان على حال مصر
لكن من الظلم ان احنا نحمل مسئولية اللى حاصل فى البلد لجمال عبد الناصر


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2013)

ما اللي احنا بقى بنحاول نقنعكو ببه انه هو المسئول عن اللي بيحصل دلوقتي....بس لسبب ما مصممين تغموا عينيكم....


اقروا اخر مشاركة لديزرت روز ومشاركتي اللي بعدها...
وركزوا تاني في حتة محطش نظام - محطش دستور - ... إلخ 
م الاخر: دمر النظام السياسي وده وصلنا للي احنا فيه، وكونه محطش نظام سياسي كويس، يؤسس لحكم مدني لأن الجيش قوة باطشة مفيش قوة مدنية تقف قدامها، وعشان كده الدول المحترمة بتخلي الجيش بره السياسة...ما يتدخلش لصالح مرشح وﻻ حاجة....فكونه محطش نظام ودستور كويس.....دي جريمة ﻻ تغتفر....مهما بقى عمل مصانع وبتاع (فرضاً ان هنعتبرها انجازات)


----------



## Desert Rose (26 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههه الواحد ميعرفش يهذر معاكم شوية
> محدش مش زعلان على حال مصر
> لكن من الظلم ان احنا نحمل مسئولية اللى حاصل فى البلد لجمال عبد الناصر



هزر ياسيدى براحتك :spor2::spor2: اهو احسن من الخناق 

ما هو ده بقا نقطة الاختلاف بينا , انتو شايفين انه كان رئيس ليه عيوب وليه مميزات 
انا بقا شايفة انه مش مجرد رئيس كان ليه عيوب ومميزات وراح لحاله 
لا انا بشوفه حد فاصل فى تاريخ مصر 
مصر من خلاله كان ممكن تطلع لقدام اوى او ترجع لورا اوى 
وهو الحمد لله مقصرش رجعها لورا لما خبطت فى السودان :spor2:

صدقنى عبد الناصر كان فى ايده مفاتيح كتير انه يعمل مصر جنة لانه كان مرحلة انتقالية فى تاريخ مصر من عهد لعهد جديد خالص 
كان مصر ممكن تبقا اجمل واحلى من دبى فى المنطقة 

وصدقنى ساعتها لو كان عمل كده ما كان هيفرق معايا هو عسكرى ولا شيطان حتى , المهم انه يخلى مصر جميلة ومتقدمة 
وده هو معملهوش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> المهم انه يخلى مصر جميلة ومتقدمة
> وده هو معملهوش



*مصر تبقى متقدمة وجميلة بناسها *
*هل مطلوب من فرد واحد أن يقوم بعمل 33 مليون فرد ؟*
*الراجل واللى معاه حطوا رؤوسهم على كفوفهم *
*لو كانت الثورة فشلت كان حد هيعطيه راسه بدل منه ؟*
*والا كان حد يفديه بروحه ؟*
*كان هيبقى أسمه أنقلاب فاشل حتى عبارة الشهيد لم تكن ستُطلق عليه *
*سواء عبد الناصر أو غيره لماذا نعفى أنفسنا من مسئولية العمل ؟*
*لماذا دائماً ثقافة ( مش أحنا اللى بنغلط ) دة غيرنا*
*أنما احنا ناس زى الفل وعهد الله *
*والغريب أن من يبكى على مصر هم جميع من هجروها الى الخارج ليتفلسفوا عليها وعلينا وعلى شعبها*
*من وراء المحيطات*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مصر تبقى متقدمة وجميلة بناسها *
> *هل مطلوب من فرد واحد أن يقوم بعمل 33 مليون فرد ؟*
> *الراجل واللى معاه حطوا رؤوسهم على كفوفهم *
> *لو كانت الثورة فشلت كان حد هيعطيه راسه بدل منه ؟*
> ...



اوكى


----------



## oesi no (26 فبراير 2013)

طب وليه منقولش انه عمل نهضه زى نهضة محمد على 
هو محمد على سلم البلد ازاى ؟؟
محدش يقدر ينكر انه عبد الناصر عمل مشاريع وكان عنده احلام كتير للبلد دى 
ملاقاش الوقت او القدرة انه ينفذها كلها 
كفايه حلم الصناعه فى دوله زراعيه واول مرة نصنع حاجة (العربية نصر ) والاخيرة كمان هههههههه
لو على الحياة السياسية والاحزاب السياسية  
الاحزاب السياسيه عملت ايه لمصر قبل عبد الناصر او بعده 
هل خلت مصر جميله ومتقدمه 
ابداااااااااااااااااا لم يحدث
ولن يحدث


----------



## jajageorge (26 فبراير 2013)

جمال عبد الناصر صنع صروح صناعية عملاقة وحط مصر على الطريق الصحيح ووضع اسس للجيل الى يليه ولكن للاسف عملنا خصخصة زى الابن الفاشل الى ابوة عمله ثروة وبدل ما ينميها باع قطعة قطعة ليأكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اوكى


*:t13: طيب :t13:*
​


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مصر تبقى متقدمة وجميلة بناسها *
> *هل مطلوب من فرد واحد أن يقوم بعمل 33 مليون فرد ؟*
> *الراجل واللى معاه حطوا رؤوسهم على كفوفهم *
> *لو كانت الثورة فشلت كان حد هيعطيه راسه بدل منه ؟*
> ...




دي نظرية عجلة الإنتاج بتاعت الإخوان! اللي هو بﻻش معارضة ومش عايزين دوشة ويﻻ نشتغل....

للأسف مش عارف ازاي مش شايفين ان دون وجود تداول للسلطة ومحاسبة حقيقية للحكام، ﻻ يمكن تحجيم الفساد اللي هيلتهم اي نشاط اقتصادي....

فيه قصة ظريفة...مرة عشان يعرفوا واحد مجنون خف وﻻ لسه...عملوا له اختبار:
فتحوا حنفية ع الارض....وطلبوا منه ينشف الارضية....
والاختبار هو هيقفل الحنفية وﻻ هيفضل يكافح عشان ينشفها، وطبعاً مش هتنشف لان الحنفية عمالة تنزل مية جديدة...

اعتقد الفكرة واضحة....مهما انتجت ومهما عملت....بدون نظام سياسي حقيقي ومعارضة قوية، وتداول للسلطة ومحاسبة للحاكم حتى رئيس الدولة.....فبالضرورة سينتشر الفساد....ﻷن الفساد حاجة opportunistic....بيظهر في اي مكان يﻻقي فيه فرصة اد كده....

والغرب الفساد فيه مش اقل عشان الناس احسن اد ما هو عشان فيه إجراءات قوية لكشفه ومحاسبته...
ﻷن اللي هيﻻقي قدامه فرصة للاختﻻس او اي نوع من الفساد وعارف انه هيفلت...هيرتكب الجريمة دي...

فبﻻش عشان خاطري نظرية عجلة الإنتاج اللي المفروض يعني انكو معترضين ان الاخوان يشغلوها!
وﻻ انتو اوكيه مع ان الاخوان يعملوا اي نظام سياسي على مزاجهم، ويﻻ بينا احنا نشتغل؟

فلماذا هاجرنا.....ﻷنه مهما حاولنا نشتغل....كاننا بنمﻻ قربة مقطوعة....ولما نيجي نصلح القربة...نﻻقي المواطنين الشرفاء زي حضرتك كده يقولوا لنا انتو بتوع حريات وكﻻم كبير....ونشتغل ونسيبنا من السياسة!

بس سواء هاجرنا أو لأ....ده ميغيرش حاجة في وجهة النظر او الرأي أو الحقائق.....شخصنة الموضوع لا تفيدك  (مش ملاحظ انه نمط متكرر في كل موضوع؟ اسمه ايه...اسمه ايه...اه...اسمه الطعن في مصداقية الشاهد...صح كده؟)



oesi no قال:


> طب وليه منقولش انه عمل نهضه زى نهضة محمد على
> هو محمد على سلم البلد ازاى ؟؟
> محدش يقدر ينكر انه عبد الناصر عمل مشاريع وكان عنده احلام كتير للبلد دى
> ملاقاش الوقت او القدرة انه ينفذها كلها
> ...




لو سألتني يا جورج مين حاكم كويس حكم مصر هاقول لك مفيش....ﻷن كل واحد كان همه نفسه وان عيلته تسيطر على الحكم....محدش كان نفسه ان المواطن المصري يكون متمتع بأعلى الحقوق والحريات في العالم...
ﻻحظ اني باقول المصري....ﻷني مش مهتم مصر تكون قوة عظمى، زي الاتحاد السوفيتي زمان، والمواطن جعان (بمعنى اصح: متجوع عمداً عشان ستالين يسيطر عليهم) ومش عارف يتنفس مش بس يتكلم

اللي هيقول لي الصين مافهاش حريات سياسية....هاقول له وفيها فسااااد ااادد كده....اصحابي الصينيين هنا بيحكولي ان الشعب طفح من حكومته هناك...

اما سؤال الأحزاب السياسية عملت ايه! فده يا جورج سؤال مينفعش يتسئل أصلأً!!
الأحزاب دي مش جمعيات خيرية...مش دورها انها تأكل وتشرب...

الأحزاب دورها انها تعرض رؤية مختلفة لقيادة البﻻد (اشتراكية - رأسمالية - ... إلخ)
وانت تختار الحزب اللي بيعبر عن رؤيتك....وعدم اهتمامك بالسياسة....بيفكرني بمقولة حلوة من الاغريق:
الناس الكويسة بتدفع تمن عدم اهتمامها بالسياسة بان ناس وحشة بتحكمها...

وكون ان النهاردة الناس بتسأل هو احنا محتاجين احزاب في ايه اساساً!! دي لوحدها كارثة توضح مدى الضرر اللي عبد الناصر عمله في البلد دي..... 

توزيع الاكل والشرب والمشروعات الخيرية وبتاع....ده دور الجمعيات الاهلية....عشان كده ده اخلال رهيب وغش لما الاخوان يوزعوا زيت وسكر....ﻷنه بيخل بتكافؤ الفرص....

الاحزاب وظيفتها حاجة تانية خالص....وعشان كده توزيع الاخوان للزيت والسكر والحاجات دي....غش وبتخل بالفرص...ﻷن حتى الاحزاب الصغيرة او الفقيرة، مطلوب انها تعرض افكارها....وفي الانتخابات تكون بتنتخب افكار مش اشخاص!

انت عاجباك الاشتراكية تنتخب حزب اشتراكي ... اقرب واحد بيعبر عن فكرك....لقيته دخل البرلمان وغشك ومانفذش اجندة الحزب....تعرف ان الحزب ده غشاش وتشوف حد غيره وكده...



jajageorge قال:


> جمال عبد الناصر صنع صروح صناعية عملاقة وحط مصر على الطريق الصحيح ووضع اسس للجيل الى يليه ولكن للاسف عملنا خصخصة زى الابن الفاشل الى ابوة عمله ثروة وبدل ما ينميها باع قطعة قطعة ليأكل



ﻻ دي مغالطة صغيرة يا جورج.....هو ما سابهاش لينا...هو سابها للحاكم اللي بعده...لأن ببساطة كله تحت إيد الحكومة، وبسببه مفيش في ايدينا خالص اختيار الحكومة وﻻ الرئيس....

الخصخصة في حد ذاتها مش حاجة فاشلة....انما *الفسااااااد* في الخصخصة هو المصيبة...
والفساد ده شيء مﻻزم دائماً للنظام السياسي القمعي الذي ﻻ توجد فيه محاسبة وﻻ معارضة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> دي نظرية عجلة الإنتاج بتاعت الإخوان! اللي هو بﻻش معارضة ومش عايزين دوشة ويﻻ نشتغل....



*لأ*
*لا هى نظرية " عجلة " الإنتاج*
*ولا هى " بسكيليتة " الأخوان حتى *​​​​


----------



## Anas2 (26 فبراير 2013)

معلش عندي راي بسيط اتمنى الا يثير ازعاج احد... 

عبد الناصر هو فترة انتقال مصر من الازدهار والحضارة الى الانحطاط والتخلف.. دعونا نتكلم بعقلانية قليلا.. عبد الناصر تسلم مصر وهي في اوج ازدهارها.. عملة مصر كانت تناطح العملات العالمية وقتها لكنه تركها مدمرة اقتصاديا وحضاريا وسياسيا.. 
لا انكر ان له بعض الانجازات الجميلة لكن في المقابل مساوئه اكثر بكثييييييييير من حسناته..  وحتى حسناته لها اثار سالبة ابرز مثال السد العالي الذي دمر الاقتصاد المصري وسبب تراجع في خصوبة نهر النيل وتأكل شواطئ الدلتا هذا غير ان السد يمثل تهديد عسكري لمصر..

من العبث ان نصور عبد الناصر كشخصية جيدة كان لها فضل على مصر..


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> معلش عندي راي بسيط اتمنى الا يثير ازعاج احد...
> 
> عبد الناصر هو فترة انتقال مصر من الازدهار والحضارة الى الانحطاط والتخلف.. دعونا نتكلم بعقلانية قليلا.. عبد الناصر تسلم مصر وهي في اوج ازدهارها.. عملة مصر كانت تناطح العملات العالمية وقتها لكنه تركها مدمرة اقتصاديا وحضاريا وسياسيا..
> لا انكر ان له بعض الانجازات الجميلة لكن في المقابل مساوئه اكثر بكثييييييييير من حسناته..  وحتى حسناته لها اثار سالبة ابرز مثال السد العالي الذي دمر الاقتصاد المصري وسبب تراجع في خصوبة نهر النيل وتأكل شواطئ الدلتا هذا غير ان السد يمثل تهديد عسكري لمصر..
> ...



اخيرااااااااا يا اناس كتبت رأيك 
يعنى اهو بقينا تلاتة فى الهوا سوا:spor2::spor2: , وانا متأكدة ان فيه فى الواقع اكتر مننا بكتير عرفوا المشاكل اللى عملها عبد الناصر فى مصر وازاى ضيعها  بعد سنين من التعتيم الاعلامى اللى هو كان عامله 
اشكرك يا اناس انك قولت رأيك فى الموضوع , انا بعتز بأرائك فى حاجات كتيرة


----------



## Anas2 (27 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اخيرااااااااا يا اناس كتبت رأيك
> يعنى اهو بقينا تلاتة فى الهوا سوا:spor2::spor2: , وانا متأكدة ان فيه فى الواقع اكتر مننا بكتير عرفوا المشاكل اللى عملها عبد الناصر فى مصر وازاى ضيعها  بعد سنين من التعتيم الاعلامى اللى هو كان عامله
> اشكرك يا اناس انك قولت رأيك فى الموضوع , انا بعتز بأرائك فى حاجات كتيرة


تحت امرك يا ستي.. بس حاسبي لو انطردت هجرك معايا:hlp:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> تحت امرك يا ستي.. بس حاسبي لو انطردت هجرك معايا:hlp:



هههههه انا مليش دعوة , ساعتها مش هعرفك 
هو انا ضربتك على ايدك يعنى ؟:spor2::spor2:


----------



## Anas2 (27 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه انا مليش دعوة , ساعتها مش هعرفك
> هو انا ضربتك على ايدك يعنى ؟:spor2::spor2:


من اوووووووولهااااا :ranting:
ادي اخر اللي يجري ورا اراء البنات:a82:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> من اوووووووولهااااا :ranting:
> ادي اخر اللي يجري ورا اراء البنات:a82:



هههههههه , لالالا عندك ده رأيك انت وقولته بكامل حريتك مش رأيى انا 
وبعدين خلاص ساعتها لو حصل  مش هبقا ندلة ولا حاجة متخافش


----------



## Anas2 (27 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه , لالالا عندك ده رأيك انت وقولته بكامل حريتك مش رأيى انا
> وبعدين خلاص ساعتها لو حصل  مش هبقا ندلة ولا حاجة متخافش


لا قلته تحت تهديد السلاح :a63:


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> لا قلته تحت تهديد السلاح :a63:



اه , ناوى تدبسنى فى تهمه ؟ ديه اخرتها ؟ :vava::vava:


----------



## Anas2 (27 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه , ناوى تدبسنى فى تهمه ؟ ديه اخرتها ؟ :vava::vava:


ولووو.. انا اقدر؟
هو بس رفعتي عليا الصلاح ماصبتنيشleasantr

عودة للموضوع.. مفيش رئيس -خاصة اذا كان عربي- بلا مساوئ لازم بس تكون عيوبه اقل من انجازاته وهذا غير متوفر في عبد الناصر.. عموما كل واحد حر اللي عاوز يتبع عاطفته ويقدس عبد الناصر ويعتبره مثل ابوه  هو حر واللي بيشوف عبد الناصر احد النقاط السوداء في تاريخ مصر برضو حر.. 

معرفش وانا بكتب الرد رفعت عيني على الطاولة لقيت مكتوب في جريدة "واذكروا محاسن مواتكم" علامة ده ولا ايه؟ :smil16:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

هنهزر ولا ايه
يا ريت كل واحد يلزم حدوده ونرجع 
لجو الخناق والاحتقان والكراهيه
ال هزاز ال 
هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لو سألتني يا جورج مين حاكم كويس حكم مصر هاقول لك مفيش....ﻷن كل واحد كان همه نفسه وان عيلته تسيطر على الحكم....محدش كان نفسه ان المواطن المصري يكون متمتع بأعلى الحقوق والحريات في العالم...
> ﻻحظ اني باقول المصري....ﻷني مش مهتم مصر تكون قوة عظمى، زي الاتحاد السوفيتي زمان، والمواطن جعان (بمعنى اصح: متجوع عمداً عشان ستالين يسيطر عليهم) ومش عارف يتنفس مش بس يتكلم
> 
> اللي هيقول لي الصين مافهاش حريات سياسية....هاقول له وفيها فسااااد ااادد كده....اصحابي الصينيين هنا بيحكولي ان الشعب طفح من حكومته هناك...
> ...


مبدئيأ الناس اللى كانوا عايشين فى عهد عبد الناصر  ربنا يديهم الصحة عايشين حوالينا 
تقدر تسألهم هو ناصر كان همه نفسه ومكنش بيهتم بالغلابة ولالا 
بالنسبة لكلامك عن الاحزاب 
انا قولتلك الاحزاب دى كلها عملت ايه لمصر سواء قبل او بعد عبد الناصر؟؟؟
مش بقول هما ايه لازمتهم 
الاحزاب فى مصر غير الاحزاب فى اى حته تانيه وسيبك من قصة الاكل والشرب والتموين والخدمات الشعبيه الىل بتقدمها الاحزاب 
ده كله شغل ضحك على الدقون علشان الانتخابات 
انا بتكلم عن دور فعلى للاحزاب فى ما قبل عهد عبد الناصر وما بعده ساهم فى ان البلد دى تبقى متقدمة


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> معلش عندي راي بسيط اتمنى الا يثير ازعاج احد...
> 
> عبد الناصر هو فترة انتقال مصر من الازدهار والحضارة الى الانحطاط والتخلف.. دعونا نتكلم بعقلانية قليلا.. عبد الناصر تسلم مصر وهي في اوج ازدهارها.. عملة مصر كانت تناطح العملات العالمية وقتها لكنه تركها مدمرة اقتصاديا وحضاريا وسياسيا..
> لا انكر ان له بعض الانجازات الجميلة لكن في المقابل مساوئه اكثر بكثييييييييير من حسناته..  وحتى حسناته لها اثار سالبة ابرز مثال السد العالي الذي دمر الاقتصاد المصري وسبب تراجع في خصوبة نهر النيل وتأكل شواطئ الدلتا هذا غير ان السد يمثل تهديد عسكري لمصر..
> ...


ولا ازعاج ولا حاجة 
انت منورنا 
حلوووو
انا بحب العقلانيه 
ايه اللى انت كاتبه بالاحمر ده بقى ؟؟؟ 
اوج ازدهارها ازاى يعنى  ؟؟ هاتلى دلائل على اوج ازدهارها دى ؟؟؟
ده الشعب كان عبيد عند الملك وحاشيته والانجليز 

ازاى السد العالى تهديد عسكرى لمصر 
هو السد العالى ده ايه فوايده وايه عيوبه  ( عاوز اسمع رأيك ) 
تفتكر ليه حاصله موجة تشويه عبد الناصر فى الوقت الحالى تحديدا (سؤال هامشى )


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> ولووو.. انا اقدر؟
> هو بس رفعتي عليا الصلاح ماصبتنيشleasantr
> 
> عودة للموضوع.. مفيش رئيس -خاصة اذا كان عربي- بلا مساوئ لازم بس تكون عيوبه اقل من انجازاته وهذا غير متوفر في عبد الناصر.. عموما كل واحد حر اللي عاوز يتبع عاطفته ويقدس عبد الناصر ويعتبره مثل ابوه  هو حر واللي بيشوف عبد الناصر احد النقاط السوداء في تاريخ مصر برضو حر..
> ...



صحيح يا اناس كل رئيس فى العالم ليه عيوب ومميزات بس فيه عيوب مكن تدمر بلد بحالها 
وزى ما انت قولت كل واحد طبعا حر احنا مجرد بنعرض افكارنا 
يعنى لا انا غبية علشان مش بحب سياسات عبد الناصر ولا طبعا اللى بيحبه وشايفه كويس يبقا غبى 
لازم نحترم بعض وعقول وشخصيات بعض حتى لو مختلفين فى الاراء 
الرأى لازم نفصله عن الشخص ونناقش الاراء مش الاشخاص


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2013)

*بمناسبة ان قطر عاوزه  تأجر الاثار بتاعتنا ب 200 مليار دولار.

 لما قطر قاطعت مصر فى عهد الزعيم عبدالناصر :رد عبد الناصر وقال بسخرية .
 نخلتين وخيمة قاطعت مصر.*

ومات ناصر 

وبدد السادات ومن تلاه ما قام ناصر ببنائه 

فهكذا صارت قطر وهكذا ال الوضع فى مصر


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *بمناسبة ان قطر عاوزه  تأجر الاثار بتاعتنا ب 200 مليار دولار.
> 
> لما قطر قاطعت مصر فى عهد الزعيم عبدالناصر :رد عبد الناصر وقال بسخرية .
> نخلتين وخيمة قاطعت مصر.*
> ...



المقارنة مع قطر، بالأولى، تخلينا نقول انت السبب يا عبده في اللي حصل لنا...منك لله....
انا هاتغاضى عن الحروب اللي عبد الناصر عملها ودمر بيها الانجازات والاقتصاد وكده....

*بس هاسألك سؤال واحد فقط: من أتى بالسادات يا سيدي الفاضل؟
السؤال بطريقة اخرى...مين اللي ورطنا فيه، وجردنا من اي وسيلة نحاسب الحاكم بيها؟*


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> مبدئيأ الناس اللى كانوا عايشين فى عهد عبد الناصر  ربنا يديهم الصحة عايشين حوالينا
> تقدر تسألهم هو ناصر كان همه نفسه ومكنش بيهتم بالغلابة ولالا
> بالنسبة لكلامك عن الاحزاب
> انا قولتلك الاحزاب دى كلها عملت ايه لمصر سواء قبل او بعد عبد الناصر؟؟؟
> ...



عملوا ايه يعني ايه؟! عملوا اللي الاحزاب بتعمله 

بﻻش...حتى لو كانت احزاب ضعيفة....يبقى عبد الناصر يتحمل مسئولية انه بدل ما يقويها ويديها الادوات اللي تعمل بيها وظيفتها.....حلها كلها عشان يسيطر ع الحكم لوحده

*بالنسبة لتشويه عبد الناصر...
الحمد لله يفترض انه واضح اني مش اخوان 
والحقيقة انا طول عمري  بانتقده من زمااااان من سنييين


----------



## Anas2 (27 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ولا ازعاج ولا حاجة
> انت منورنا
> حلوووو
> انا بحب العقلانيه
> ...


اللي سمعك بتتكلم عن العبيد يفتكر الشعب حاليا ملك:a82:

يا عزيزي في عهد الملك فاروق كان الجنيه المصر اقوى من الدولار اذكر اني قرات قبل الان ان الدولار كان ب25 قرش,نسبه البطالة 2 % فقط
القاهره الأولى فى مسابقة أجمل مدن العالم
الطليان و اليونانيين كانوا يعملون فى مصر حلاقين و جرسونات
مصر أقرضت بريطانيا 
الملك فاروق تنازل عن العرش وقال ان نقطة دم مصري اغلى عنده من كل عروش الدنيا بينما شوف كم من مصري مات على يد عبد الناصر... والهزائم اللي تلت مصر,, 
هذا للاسف كل ما اتذكره حاليا يمكنك البحث اكثر في الموضوع  

بالنسبة لسد العالي حضرتك ممكن تتخيل النتائج التي يمكن أن تترتب على تفجير السد؟ وحجم الطوفان الذي سيصيب  المدن المصرية الواقعة على مسار النهر؟ لذلك الكثير يعتبره تهديد عسكري لمصر

مش الان ولا شي اذكر اني تناقشت قبل سنوات في موضوع عبد الناصر اكثر من مرة.. الموضوع مش جديد.......


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *بمناسبة ان قطر عاوزه  تأجر الاثار بتاعتنا ب 200 مليار دولار.
> 
> لما قطر قاطعت مصر فى عهد الزعيم عبدالناصر :رد عبد الناصر وقال بسخرية .
> نخلتين وخيمة قاطعت مصر.*
> ...



شوف يا جورج انا هقولك حاجة ممكن تستغربلها 
فيه ناس كتير بتقول ان عبد الناصر هو اللى رجع هيبة مصر بين الدول العربية 
طيب هى هيبة مصر كانت فين اصلا ايام الملك فاروق ؟
ده كان لما الملك فاروق يحضر فى اى مكان كانوا كلهم يقوموا يوقفوا وهو يقعد

بالعكس عبد الناصر فى نظرى ضيع هيبتنا 
اقولك ازاى 
انه خلى مصر تبقا ال big brother او الاخ الاكبر بتاع المنطقة بس مش بشكل ايجابى بشكل سلبى 
بقوا كلهم معتمدين على مصر انها تحل مشاكلهم 
لما يبقا عندهم حرب , هاتوا مصر تحارب عننا 
لما يبقا عندهم مصيبة هاتوا مصر تشيلها 
هما اتعودوا على كده , علشان كده لغاية دلوقتى لما تحصل اى مشكلة كلهم مستنيين مصر وشباب مصر وجيشنا يروح يموت بالنيابة عنهم ولو محصلش كده كانت بتنهال الشتايم على مصر 
وكأننا احنا المفروض نموت نيابة عن كل الدول 

القومية والوحدة مش كده , ما هى اوروبا عندها اتحاد اوروبى , بس الدول والسياسة مصالح مش عاطفة 
تدافع عنى ادافع عنك , متدافعش عنى مش هدافع, هى ديه السياسة 

عبد الناصر مكانش مهتم بفكرة مصر اولا , وده اللى بهدل مصر فى المنطقة 
مصر اتحط عليها ادوار اكتر من طاقتها وامكانياتها وقتها 
لو كان اهتم ببناء مصر داخليا الاول , كانت مصر هتبقا قوية فعلا فى المنطقة ومش هيحتاج ساعتها يقول خطب علشان يثبت ان مصر هى قائد المنطقة 
رايح يحرر الجزائر واليمن واولادنا يموتوا هناك واحنا اصلا لسه خارجين من كوارث واحتلال والبلد محتاجة تنمية وبنية تحتيه ؟ 
جيش مصر هيستحمل ايه ولا ايه ؟ واولادنا يموتوا ليه فى حروب مش حروبهم ؟ 

والدول العربية ديه اللى هو عمل ليهم مصر تحت امرهم عملولنا ايه ؟ هما بس فى الكوارث يفتكرونا وفى اى حاجة تانية يبيعونا 

على الرغم من اختلافى الشديد بردو مع السادات وهو ميختلفش كتير عن عبد الناصر 
الا ان السادات هو اللى حاول يرجع شعار مصر اولا وديه حاجة تحسبله 
كان المفروض لما كنا نبنى مصر الاول وقت عبد الناصر كنا نشوف بقا الدول اللى حوالينا ونساعدهم , انما نساعد اللى حوالينا على حساب مصر ودم المصريين , لا . 

ومتنساش بردو ان بردو عبد الناصر هو اللى جابلك السادات وهو اللى جاب مبارك


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة ياجماعة تصحيح بس فكرة انتشرت بشكل خاطئ 
الظباط الاحرار مش هما اللى اطاحوا بالملك اصلا 
الملك هو اللى ساب الحكم وهو كان ممكن جدااااااااااا يحاربهم ويقتل فيهم للصبح لو استعان بالانجليز والحرس الحديدى بتاعه وكان زمانهم اعدموا بتهمة الخيانة العظمى 
لكن الملك فاروق مكانش راجل شرير اوى زى ما كان بيصوره زورا عبد الناصر 
الراجل انسحب فى هدوء علشان ميحصلش مجازر فى مصر 
وعلى فكرة مصادر بتقول ان املك فاروق اتقتل فى المنفى على ايد عبد الناصر ونظامه  يعنى حتى مسابش الراجل بعد ما ساب الحكم ومشى 
وده مش دفاعا عن الملك فاروق علشان محدش يقول انى مع الملكية 
انا لا معاها ولا ضدها , انا بحكى اللى حصل تاريخيا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

* صوره من جنازه جمال عبدالناصر
*

*



مكنش في فوتو شوب وقتها 
*
​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

احلى حاجة ان عياد فاكر ان الصورة دي بتثبت ان عبد الناصر كويس 

الصورة دي دليل على عظم الجريمة اللي عملها ف الشعب! مش عارف الوم مين اكتر....الشعب اللي بيعبد حكامه...وﻻ عبد الناصر اللي خلاهم كده!


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

هههههه عياد طالما بقا الحكاية صور جنازات وديه يعنى تبقا دليل قاطع على انه كان راجل كويس 
ايه رأيك فى جنازة ديكتاتور روسيا الشهير ستالين ؟ تحب تشوف الصور 
محدش قال انها فوتوشوب الناس فعلا خرجت كتير فى جنازته , الناس بطبيعتها بتمشى ورا عاطفتها فى المواقف اللى زى ديه 
بس فيه ناس بتخرج من عاطفتها بعد وقت وناس تانية بتفضل بردو بعاطفتها 

ديه جنازة ستالين 
الناس واقفة فى البرد والتلج وفيه ستات بتعيط ورافعين صوره


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2013)

ملايين اهيه بتأيد هتلر 
انك تكسب تعاطف الشعوب بكلمتين ملهومش معنى ده سهل اوى ياعياد , كفاية انك تمتلك الاعلالالالالالالالالالام انت مستهون بالاعلام ؟ 
وخصوصا لو كان فى عصر الاعلام فيه او التلفزيون الوطنى هو المصدر الوحيد للمعرفة 

شوفت فيلم Simon بتاع الباتشينو ؟ ياريت تتفرج عليه علشان تشوف الاعلام والصحافة ممكن يخليك تصدق ايه ؟ممكن يخليك تصدق حاجة مش موجودة اساسا never existed


----------



## Strident (28 فبراير 2013)

روووووعة يا ديزي.....كان في بالي بالظبط حشود هتلر بس كسلت ادور على صور ليهم....
دماغنا شكلها زي بعض بالظبط ^_^  (وده فخر ليا)

ستالين كمان فكرة جامدة اوي.....خلي حد بقى يطلع يقول ستالين حلو وجميل 

مش فاكر انا فيلم  Simon ده...هاحاول اشوفه قريب شكله جامد


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> المقارنة مع قطر، بالأولى، تخلينا نقول انت السبب يا عبده في اللي حصل لنا...منك لله....
> انا هاتغاضى عن الحروب اللي عبد الناصر عملها ودمر بيها الانجازات والاقتصاد وكده....
> 
> *بس هاسألك سؤال واحد فقط: من أتى بالسادات يا سيدي الفاضل؟
> السؤال بطريقة اخرى...مين اللي ورطنا فيه، وجردنا من اي وسيلة نحاسب الحاكم بيها؟*


مكنش فيه وسيله تحاسب بيها الحاكم قبل عبد الناصر
السادات كان من ضمن اللى قاموا بالثورة وكان نائب للرئيس 
تصرفات السادات اختلفت مع مرور الوقت وهو فى الحكم 
الاول كان بيقول فى مصر 40 مليون جمال عبد الناصر وان مات ناصر فكلنا ناصر  وكان بيحى صورة الزعيم وهو داخل مجلس الشعب 
بعد كدة بشويتين قالك انا كنت شريك لعبد الناصر
بعد كدة ب 3 شويات قال الجماعات انتوا عاوزنى احطكم فى المعتقلات زى عبد الناصر 
وهو ده التطور الطبيعى لاى حد حكم مصر عدا عبد الناصر خطابه هو هو واهتمامته هى هى لم تتغير 



Libertus قال:


> عملوا ايه يعني ايه؟! عملوا اللي الاحزاب بتعمله
> 
> بﻻش...حتى لو كانت احزاب ضعيفة....يبقى عبد الناصر يتحمل مسئولية انه بدل ما يقويها ويديها الادوات اللي تعمل بيها وظيفتها.....حلها كلها عشان يسيطر ع الحكم لوحده
> 
> ...


الرئيس مبيقويش المعارضه فى اى حته فى الدنيا 
!!!!
بس انا بفترض انك ليبرالى ودول برضه مش بيحبوا ناصر  وبيشوهوا صورته 


Anas2 قال:


> اللي سمعك بتتكلم عن العبيد يفتكر الشعب حاليا ملك:a82:
> 
> يا عزيزي في عهد الملك فاروق كان الجنيه المصر اقوى من الدولار اذكر اني قرات قبل الان ان الدولار كان ب25 قرش,نسبه البطالة 2 % فقط
> القاهره الأولى فى مسابقة أجمل مدن العالم
> ...


انا عارف ان مصدر كلامك صورة منتشرة على الفيس بوك من ساعه ما المشير كان ماسك البلد ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر 
ولكن الصورة مبتوضحش الحقايق الكامله 
الدولار كان ب 25 قرش ممكن ... بس ال 25 قرش دول تقدر تشترى بيهم ايه ؟؟ 
كان ايجار الشقة فى وسط البلد فى عهد ناصر 75 قرش ولسه الشقه موجودة بس زودنا الايجار وخلناه 5 جنيه هههههههههه وشقه يرمح فيها الخيل 5 اوض والبيت الكامل تمليك 6 ادوار فى شبرا كان ب 1000 جنيه وبرضه فىى عهد ناصر 
علشان كدة بقول يا جماعه انه الناس اللى عاشت فى عهد ناصر ربنا يديهم الصحة لسه عايشين بينا ونقدر نسألهم عن ظروفهم الحياتيه فى فترة عبد الناصر 
انت عارف انه بنى السد ده للحفاظ على مية النيل بدل ما هى بتروح بالاونطة وعارف انه اما كان بيحصل فيضان كانت منطقة الدلتا بتبقى كلها ميه 
وعارف انه السد العالى خلى مصر تقدر تزرع قد اللى كان مزروع قبله مرتين 




Desert Rose قال:


> شوف يا جورج انا هقولك حاجة ممكن تستغربلها
> فيه ناس كتير بتقول ان عبد الناصر هو اللى رجع هيبة مصر بين الدول العربية
> طيب هى هيبة مصر كانت فين اصلا ايام الملك فاروق ؟
> ده كان لما الملك فاروق يحضر فى اى مكان كانوا كلهم يقوموا يوقفوا وهو يقعد
> ...


هههههههههه 
يعنى برضه عبد الناصر هو اللى جاب مبارك وجاب السادات وجاب الاخوان !!!
هو عبد الناصر اللى مات من 40 سنه لسه مسئول عن الاشخاص اللى بيتلونوا وبتتغير مواقفهم 
حاكموا عبد الناصر على افعاله وحاكموا السادات ومبارك على افعاله 
انا مقولتش رجع هيبه انا بقول انه خلى العرب يحبوا المصريين ويقفوا معاهم 
ولولا العرب مكناش عرفنا نحرر ارضنا لانهم ضغطوا على الغرب بالبترول والقصة المعروفه دى 
لو مكنش ناصر زرع ده مكنش الناس دى ساعدتنا


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه عياد طالما بقا الحكاية صور جنازات وديه يعنى تبقا دليل قاطع على انه كان راجل كويس
> ايه رأيك فى جنازة ديكتاتور روسيا الشهير ستالين ؟ تحب تشوف الصور
> محدش قال انها فوتوشوب الناس فعلا خرجت كتير فى جنازته , الناس بطبيعتها بتمشى ورا عاطفتها فى المواقف اللى زى ديه
> بس فيه ناس بتخرج من عاطفتها بعد وقت وناس تانية بتفضل بردو بعاطفتها
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> ملايين اهيه بتأيد هتلر
> انك تكسب تعاطف الشعوب بكلمتين ملهومش معنى ده سهل اوى ياعياد , كفاية انك تمتلك الاعلالالالالالالالالالام انت مستهون بالاعلام ؟
> وخصوصا لو كان فى عصر الاعلام فيه او التلفزيون الوطنى هو المصدر الوحيد للمعرفة
> 
> شوفت فيلم Simon بتاع الباتشينو ؟ ياريت تتفرج عليه علشان تشوف الاعلام والصحافة ممكن يخليك تصدق ايه ؟ممكن يخليك تصدق حاجة مش موجودة اساسا never existed


عبد الناصر حب الناس ليه مش هينفع يتصور فى صورة جنازته او مشهد تنحيه 
حب عبد الناصر فى قلوب الناس لغايه دلوقتى رغم ما مر من زمن على مماته 
وده دليل قاطع على انه كان حد كويس
تخيل ان الناس تحب حد  بمجرد السمع عنه 
زى حالتى كدة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احلى حاجة ان عياد فاكر ان الصورة دي بتثبت ان عبد الناصر كويس
> 
> الصورة دي دليل على عظم الجريمة اللي عملها ف الشعب! مش عارف الوم مين اكتر....الشعب اللي بيعبد حكامه...وﻻ عبد الناصر اللي خلاهم كده!


ههههههههههههه
احلي حاجه انك فاكرني بتناقش 
يا عزيزي انا في موال وانتوا في موال
كل مشاركاتي ما هي الا تسخين ومناغشه
مش اكتر
بس انا صدقني في دنيا تاني هي حلوه رس شغلاني اووي


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> انا مقولتش رجع هيبه انا بقول انه خلى العرب يحبوا المصريين ويقفوا معاهم
> ولولا العرب مكناش عرفنا نحرر ارضنا لانهم ضغطوا على الغرب بالبترول والقصة المعروفه دى
> لو مكنش ناصر زرع ده مكنش الناس دى ساعدتنا



موضوع مسئوليات عبد الناصر فى اللى جه بعده انا قولت رأيى فيها قبل كده 
ههههه انا مصممة ادمر الراجل :t33::t33:

نيجى بقا لموضوع البترول فى حرب اكتوبر 
ديه بقا عليها علامات استفهام كتيييييير 
هسألك سؤال : لما هما شاطرين اوى كده وبيعرفوا يضغطوا بيمنعوش ليه البترول عن امريكا والغرب علشان يضغطوا على اسرائيل اللى بتضرب فى الفلسطنيين ؟ حتى  كان زمانهم حرروا القدس يا اخى 

الحاجة تانية : مين ده اللى يقطع ايه عن مين ؟ 
بص يا جورج فيه فى السعودية واحدة من اكبر شركات البترول فى العالم ان لم تكن الاكبر فعلا اسمها ارامكو , الشركة ديه فى السعودية 
مين اللى بيديرها وعارف اسرارها ومين اصلا اللى بيستخرج البترول فى السعودية ؟ الامريكان 
لدرجة ان الكاتب الامريكى والاس ستينجر قال ان لو المواطن الامريكى العادى ميعرفش السعودية ولا يعرف هى تقع فين بس على الاقل يعرف ايه هى ارمكو 
وارامكو بتطلع حوالى 97 % من انتاج بترول العالم 
وزى ما قولتلك اللى مسيطر على الشركة هما الامريكان , لدرجة ان الموظفين السعوديين فى الشركة نفسها ميعرفوش حااااااجة عن اسرار الشركة نهائى , اللى يعرف الامريكااااااااااااااان 

تيجى تقولى بعد كده , العرب قطعوا النفط عن امريكا واوروبا ؟ مين يعنى اللى قطع ؟ امريكا قطعت عن نفسها ؟

فى الحقيقة وعلى حسب اللى انا قريت منه هو مكانش قطع , هو كان تخفيض وكل دولة تقريبا خفضت بنسبة 5% اى كلام فاضى يعنى ولا يأثر فى حاجة  
لكن مكانش قطع كامل لانهم ببساطة ميقدروش 
هى مصالح متبادلة بين الخليج وامريكا والاتنين ميقدروش يعيشوا من غير بعض 
ده غير بقا القواعد الامريكية اللى مغرقة الخليج 
تفتكر القواعد ديه قاعدة تعمل ايه هناك؟ تلعب تنس ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> عبد الناصر حب الناس ليه مش هينفع يتصور فى صورة جنازته او مشهد تنحيه
> حب عبد الناصر فى قلوب الناس لغايه دلوقتى رغم ما مر من زمن على مماته
> وده دليل قاطع على انه كان حد كويس
> تخيل ان الناس تحب حد  بمجرد السمع عنه
> زى حالتى كدة



بص موضوع الصور ده مش ليا فيه بس هما ابتدوا يجيبو صور لجنازته وعدد الناس فيها على اعتبار ان ده دليل انه كان راجل كويس 
روحت انا جبت صور جنازة ستالين كانت عاملة ازاى وهتلر كان الشعب عامل معاه ايه 
على ان عدد الناس مش دليل على انه كان كويس 

بالظبط انت بتحبه بالسمع وانا بردو كنت بحبه بالسمع من مامتى 
والسمع ده بقا فيه معلومات كتيرة مش سليمة , لان هو عبد الناصر هو اللى كان بيحط التاريخ اللى انت بتسمعه واللى انت بتشوفه على التلفزيون 
والحقيقة اختفت مع الوقت وفضل بس اللى هو كان عايزنا نعرفه


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش فاكر انا فيلم  Simon ده...هاحاول اشوفه قريب شكله جامد



ابقا اتفرج عليه فيلم جميل واداء الباتشينو طبعا مش محتاج وصف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2013)

*قالوا عن التنحى " تمثيلية " قلت لأ يا جماعة مش تمثيلية *
*الشعب كله رفض الهزيمة فى صورة رفض التنحى *
*لأننا بالرغم من سلبياتنا الا أننا شعب جدع أوى وما ينضربش على قفاه *
*فقالوا ( لأ ) أصل أحنا ( شعب عاتشيفى )*
*وبعدين جابوا لنا صور ( روووووووعة :t33 عن ستالين*
*يعنى الشعب الروسى عاتشيفى هو كمان*
*وصور تانى ( رووووووعة :t33: ) عن هتلر*
*يعنى الشعب الألمانى عاتشيفى هو كمان*
*فاضل يجيبوا لنا صور " كيندى "*
*علشان يطلع الشعب الأمريكى عاتشيفى هو كمان*
*يبقى مش الشعب المصرى بس هو اللى عاتشيفى لوحده*
*أتضح ان شعوب العالم كمان كلها عاتشيفية *
*لكن اللى بنشتمه ونزدريه ونستعلى عليه من خلف شاشات الجهاد وننعته بألفاظ مختلفة هو الشعب المصرى بس *
*ونسيوا او تناسوا أن الشعب المصرى دة هو اللى خرج يزيح مبارك*
*وأن الشعب المصرى العاتشيفى دة ما تأثرش بخطاب تنحى مبارك*
*ولا بالخطاب الذى سبق التنحى*
*بقى أن نُهديكم أحنا كمان فيلمى السهرة*
*الطريق الى إيلات - ناصر 56 *
*أفلام روووووووووعة يا عياد يامسخناتى *
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2013)

كتبت رد قد كدة يا حجه والله 
المدير نده على قفلت الصفحه وقومت اجرى
رزقك بقى
ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> كتبت رد قد كدة يا حجه والله
> المدير نده على قفلت الصفحه وقومت اجرى
> رزقك بقى
> ههههههههه




ههههههههه ده شكل المدير ده بيحبنى ههههه 
ده من حظى انا ياجورج :t33::t33::t33:
يلا خليه ينده عليك تانى :t33::t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2013)

* 
*




​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

^كنت فاكره حاططهم في السجون


----------

